# Japanese brushes - Chikuhodo, Koyudo, Hakuhodo, Suqqu, etc



## niccig (Feb 4, 2014)

I see Hakuhodo brushes have a thread, but I thought we should have one for other Japanese brush brands too!

  My first question for you all - does anyone own or have you seen the Chikuhodo P-8 in real life? I have nothing at all against fancy/pricey brushes, but I'm curious whether this could possibly be worth $500+


----------



## prplhrt21 (Feb 4, 2014)

oh, I have been curious about these brushes also and how to get them in the US...thank you for starting a thread!


----------



## niccig (Feb 4, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> oh, I have been curious about these brushes also and how to get them in the US...thank you for starting a thread!


  Ooh, good point. Here are the places I know of:

  Koyudo - Cool Japan Now (Japan)
  Chikuhodo - Now-eproject (Japan) and Kohlindo (Sweden)
  Suqqu - Selfridges (UK) and Ichibankao (Japan)
  Hakuhodo - Hakuhodo USA

  All of them ship worldwide, but shipping costs from most of them are pretty hefty. Cool Japan Now was pretty reasonable - I think I paid like $18 for FedEx shipping to the US.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 11, 2014)

niccig said:


> I see Hakuhodo brushes have a thread, but I thought we should have one for other Japanese brush brands too!
> 
> My first question for you all - does anyone own or have you seen the Chikuhodo P-8 in real life? I have nothing at all against fancy/pricey brushes, but I'm curious whether this could possibly be worth $500+


Wow, for that price I would expect the squirrel to come put my makeup on for me!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 11, 2014)

niccig said:


> I see Hakuhodo brushes have a thread, but I thought we should have one for other Japanese brush brands too!
> 
> My first question for you all - does anyone own or have you seen the Chikuhodo P-8 in real life? I have nothing at all against fancy/pricey brushes, but I'm curious whether this could possibly be worth $500+


  With brushes in that price range it's often the handle that makes it very expensive too. The most expensive series of Hakuhodo are that expensive because of the special handles. Kashoen Royal brushes are even more pricey, the handles are so pretty.
  We have a Koyudo thread as well http://www.specktra.net/t/183879/koyudo-brushes. Hakuhodo was the first Japanese brush brand I tried, but I recently ordered a couple Koyudo. I can't wait till they arrive. I'm also planning on getting some Chikuhodo and Tanseido brushes next.


----------



## niccig (Feb 11, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> With brushes in that price range it's often the handle that makes it very expensive too. The most expensive series of Hakuhodo are that expensive because of the special handles. Kashoen Royal brushes are even more pricey, the handles are so pretty.
> We have a Koyudo thread somewhere as well. Hakuhodo was the first Japanese brush brand I tried, but I recently ordered a couple Koyudo. I can't wait till they arrive. I'm also planning on getting some Chikuhodo and Tanseido brushes next.


Oooh, which Koyudos did you get? I snagged the red squirrel cheek brush in the fall, but I've been lusting after the BP004 and Fu-pa02.

  I totally agree about the handles - I have a lot of Hakuhodo G and J series with the plain black handles and they were really reasonably priced. Comparable to MAC brushes anyway (but higher quality IMO).


----------



## niccig (Feb 11, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Wow, for that price I would expect the squirrel to come put my makeup on for me!


  Lol that would explain the price at least - that would have to be a highly-trained squirrel!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 11, 2014)

niccig said:


> Oooh, which Koyudos did you get? I snagged the red squirrel cheek brush in the fall, but I've been lusting after the BP004 and Fu-pa02.
> 
> I totally agree about the handles - I have a lot of Hakuhodo G and J series with the plain black handles and they were really reasonably priced. Comparable to MAC brushes anyway (but higher quality IMO).


  I got the Fu-Pa02, BP034, BP035 and BP036. Lucky you that you have the red squirrel cheek brush! My Hakuhodos are also all G and J series. The quality is much better than Mac and the price is indeed very reasonable for what you get.
  I worked on my list for my next purchase this evening and my Chikuhodo list is Z-2, Z-4, Z-10 and G-16 and for Tanseido I think YAQ17, YSC17 and YWQ7. Do you have a wishlist for any brands?


----------



## niccig (Feb 11, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I got the Fu-Pa02, BP034, BP035 and BP036. Lucky you that you have the red squirrel cheek brush! My Hakuhodos are also all G and J series. The quality is much better than Mac and the price is indeed very reasonable for what you get.
> I worked on my list for my next purchase this evening and my Chikuhodo list is Z-2, Z-4, Z-10 and G-16 and for Tanseido I think YAQ17, YSC17 and YWQ7. Do you have a wishlist for any brands?


  I can't wait to hear what you think of the Koyudo eye brushes! I have entirely too many wishlist items  From Hakuhodo I want the J004G, K024, G5529 and large Kokutan Kinoko C (one day, maybe!). The next time I order from Chikuhodo I'm eyeing the R-C2 cheek brush and/or Z-4, and the MK-2 at some point.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 12, 2014)

niccig said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of the Koyudo eye brushes! I have entirely too many wishlist items  From Hakuhodo I want the J004G, K024, G5529 and large Kokutan Kinoko C (one day, maybe!). The next time I order from Chikuhodo I'm eyeing the R-C2 cheek brush and/or Z-4, and the MK-2 at some point.


  I'll post about the brushes once I have them. My wishlist is much larger too, but these have my priority. I would like a powder brush from Chikuhodo too, but I like the shape of the Z-1 and the handles of the MK brushes, so I'm not sure yet which and I figured since I don't have any squirrel brushes yet a smaller and cheaper option for the face would be better to try first.


----------



## MissHolland (Feb 15, 2014)

I looooveee Japanese brushes! I have Hakuhodo and Koyudo brushes but like Koyudo more. I will try to make pictures tomorrow


----------



## MissHolland (Feb 16, 2014)

I forgot to clean de brushes, but i found a picture on my computer:


  H011, Fu-Pa2, Fu-Pa1 and Fu-Pa14

Also have these brushes: Fu-Pa11, C017P, BP035 and BP032 
I will try to make a picture when i clean my brushes


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

i ordered 4 Koyudo brushes from cooljapannow. 

  i got

  Bp033- eyeshadow brush for layering
  Bp037- eyeshadow brush for the crease
                                                                      both are made of Gray Squirrel hair

  Bp013-labeled as a foundation brush BUT i plan to use it as a powder brush
  Bp014- Foundation brush. i plan to use it as a blush brush                                       both are made from Goat Hair.

  they all have White handles with pink letters. i cant wait to have them. i have a couple of hakuhodos and i like them alot. so i decided to try a different brand. the ultimate dream is a chikuhodo haul.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 1, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i ordered 4 Koyudo brushes from cooljapannow.
> 
> i got
> 
> ...


  I have had the Fu-Pa02, BP-34, BP-35 and BP-36 for a couple of weeks now. The Fu-Pa02 is love for foundation! It blends so easy and perfect. The BP-34 is made from kolinsky hair and better than the Mac 242 IMO, because it has more hair and therefore is denser. I wanted something to replace the Mac and I'm glad I found it. It's great for cream eyeshadows. The BP-36 is also a kolinsky brush and it's supposed to be a dupe for a Shu Uemura brush that I wanted. I didn't get the Shu brush when I found it in a Shu store in Antwerpen, because it was €50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Koyudo one is perfect and it was much cheaper! It's a very small crease brush and because it's stiff it can be more precize than the Hakuhodo J5529. The BP-35 was my first squirrel hair brush. I thought it might not be great for shadow because it's so soft, but it actually pics up quite a good amount of product. It's especially nice for pigmented eyeshadows that are soft and can have fall out. The fall out is minimal with this brush.

  I would like to hear your thoughts on the brushes you ordered too!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I have had the Fu-Pa02, BP-34, BP-35 and BP-36 for a couple of weeks now. The Fu-Pa02 is love for foundation! It blends so easy and perfect. The BP-34 is made from kolinsky hair and better than the Mac 242 IMO, because it has more hair and therefore is denser. I wanted something to replace the Mac and I'm glad I found it. It's great for cream eyeshadows. The BP-36 is also a kolinsky brush and it's supposed to be a dupe for a Shu Uemura brush that I wanted. I didn't get the Shu brush when I found it in a Shu store in Antwerpen, because it was €50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  im SOLD! i luv the mac 242, i prefer it over the 239. i saw some of the kolinsky ones but i didnt know what to think since i have never touch the material. i dont have the haku j5529 but im loving crease brushes. lately.

  Thank you very much! this was very helpful im going to be ordering all these in my next koyudo haul. ill be posting pictures and comments about my haul. thanks


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 1, 2014)

kimibos said:


> im SOLD! i luv the mac 242, i prefer it over the 239. i saw some of the kolinsky ones but i didnt know what to think since i have never touch the material. i dont have the haku j5529 but im loving crease brushes. lately.
> 
> Thank you very much! this was very helpful im going to be ordering all these in my next koyudo haul. ill be posting pictures and comments about my haul. thanks


  You're welcome! I wanted to write about the brushes earlier, but since I started my graduation intership (I'm not sure if that's what it's called in english) I'm very busy and I forgot about it. Kolinsky hair is similar to weasel, which I think that's what the Mac brush is made of. It's good with liquids as well, so if you like to use pigments wet you can use brushes with this hair. The BP-34 is a bit bigger than the Mac 242 though. I wish they had a size just a bit smaller, so I could change it up. They have some smaller ones, but I think those might be too small. Hakuhodo also has some kolinsky hair brushes, but they are only sold in Japan. I'll see if they have something a bit smaller and maybe I can get it with my next cp from Tommy.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

What!?  Ok I'm going to have to research more about these. My japaknowledge does not go that far ( see u in a few weeks after I immerse myself in the research ..)


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> What!? Ok I'm going to have to research more about these. My japaknowledge does not go that far ( see u in a few weeks after I immerse myself in the research ..)


  i think the koyudo brushes have more fun handles LOL im glad to know thanks to PDF that the quality is there. 

  you should follow Sonia at sweet makeup temptations. she knows all brands. she is the brush Queen.


----------



## MissHolland (Apr 1, 2014)

Koyudo Fu-Pa11 (dirty lol) en FPr002, Tanseido YAQ17 and EQ28, Chikuhodo R-C2 and R-B1, Koyudo BP035, BP032 and C017P

The FPr002 is one of my favorite brushes. Its sooooo soft! Love it! Love all the Japonese brushes  I need too try the Tanseido en Chiku brushes more, they are new. I only tried them once.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> The FPr002 is one of my favorite brushes. Its sooooo soft! Love it! Love all the Japonese brushes  I need too try the Tanseido en Chiku brushes more, they are new. I only tried them once.








 Enjoy your haul! the blue handle tanseido looks soo pretty.  i have the BP035 in my wishlist. the BP032 looks like a mac 217. in shape. adding it to the list.
  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chickibum (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi everyone  (this is my first post, yay)   Is anyone using the Koyudo fu-pa 02 for foundation? I'm debating on getting it and there's not too many reviews out there. I've also got a Hakuhodo order coming... And I'm plotting my second already hehe. What I'm mainly after right now is an excellent foundation brush


----------



## MissHolland (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks kimibos! I will! 

  Chickibum, i love the Fu-Pa02 for foundation. I ordered a BU.

  I also made some pictures of my eyebrow brushes:



  MAC 263, Chikuhodo R-B1 and Hakuhodo B163BkSL







Swatches with the brushes and my Illamasqua Eye Brow Cake in Motto:



  Mac, Chiku and Haku brush.

The MAC brush has long hair and is flexible. The hair is synthetic. Works great for less pigmented products. The Chiku brush has long hair too, and its a little fluffy and little flexible. The hair is Water Badger. This brush give you a soft and natural finish. I use it with Illamasqua Motto, a pigmented product. The Haku one is perfect. You can make sharp lines but when you fill your brows in you get a soft, natural and even finish. The hair is Weasel.

As you can see on the picture, the MAC one give you the most colour. I dont like this brush because of that.. and because its big and too flexible in my opinion. You can work with the Haku and Chicu more precisely. If i had too pic one brush it would be the Haku one because you can make sharp lines en fill your brows softly in. But the Chiku one is a realy nice brush too. It just depends on what you like the most.


----------



## niccig (Apr 7, 2014)

I ordered a couple new Chikuhodos from now-eproject recently, and they came in a couple days ago!




  Terrible picture, but there you have it. The one on the left is the R-P6 powder brush, and the smaller one is the R-C2 cheek brush. Both are grey squirrel, and pretty dense so they're a lot firmer than, say, the Koyudo red squirrel brush. It's my first experience with Chikuhodo grey squirrel and I'm already in love. I imagine they're similar to the hairs in the Z series, but the price tag isn't quite so high.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2014)

niccig said:


> I ordered a couple new Chikuhodos from now-eproject recently, and they came in a couple days ago!
> Terrible picture, but there you have it. The one on the left is the R-P6 powder brush, and the smaller one is the R-C2 cheek brush. Both are grey squirrel, and pretty dense so they're a lot firmer than, say, the Koyudo red squirrel brush. It's my first experience with Chikuhodo grey squirrel and I'm already in love. I imagine they're similar to the hairs in the Z series, but the price tag isn't quite so high.


  Enjoy! they both look gorgeous! im hoping to get some of the Z ones for my B-day or the passion set. also the pic is fine!


----------



## niccig (Apr 7, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Enjoy! they both look gorgeous! im hoping to get some of the Z ones for my B-day or the passion set. also the pic is fine!


I only have one brush from the Passion series, but based on that I think it would be better to go with the Z series. The Passion handles are soooo pretty, but the hair in the powder brush isn't really as soft as I'd like it to be.


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2014)

Hi girls I got my koyudo haul yesterday I took some pictures. im going to be posting some here. please excuse the amount of pictures and the quality. they were taking with my phone and im really bad at taking brush pictures LOL


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2014)

BP013, BP014, BP033 and BP037  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Closer shot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BP013, Chanel #4, Mac 128  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BP014 and Mac 227   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This Pic is really bad Sorry. NARS #12, Hakuhodo J146 and BP037.  the nars one is the smallest, then the Haku is the biggest one. so the koyudo is like medium.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BP033 and Hakuhodo J5523  The hakuhodo one is Bigger and more Fluffy than the Koyudo one.


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2014)

As for the handles the Koyudo ones are Smaller than the hakuhodo ones. miniature compare to the now Old NARS brush handles.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  here us a pic of the BP014 and the mac 227. you can see the difference between the handles.   I took this pic yesterday before i washed the brushes. After the first wash they did get a little bit bigger. and the BP037 lost the VERY pointed tip it had.  Still they didnt Shed and are Soft as can be.  The BP013 is the softest one, even more than the face hakuhodo ones that i have.   Im very happy with my purchase. and will be getting more Koyudo brushes! :flower:


----------



## mosha010 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## niccig (May 5, 2014)

kimibos said:


> The hakuhodo one is Bigger and more Fluffy than the Koyudo one.


Oooh those look so soft and fluffy! Are you using the BP013 for blush?


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2014)

niccig said:


> Oooh those look so soft and fluffy! Are you using the BP013 for blush?


  Hi there. im using it For Powder. its Huge! it Think i want the BP016 for Blush.


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2014)

I got to use the Eye Brushes i got and OMG they are sooo Soft. Crazy Soft. 

  I want more Squirrel Brushes now.


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I got to use the Eye Brushes i got and OMG they are sooo Soft. Crazy Soft.
> 
> I want more Squirrel Brushes now.


I loooove squirrel hair. Do you find that the Koyudo ones pick up enough product?


----------



## kimibos (May 10, 2014)

niccig said:


> I loooove squirrel hair. Do you find that the Koyudo ones pick up enough product?


  Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They seem to pick up enough product but i have only tried them with very buttery eyeshadows.


----------



## macnc50diva (May 11, 2014)

niccig said:


> I see Hakuhodo brushes have a thread, but I thought we should have one for other Japanese brush brands too!  My first question for you all - does anyone own or have you seen the Chikuhodo P-8 in real life? I have nothing at all against fancy/pricey brushes, but I'm curious whether this could possibly be worth $500+


 I collect brushes from various brands and I've spent way more on a few brushes than I'd like to admit, but daaaaaaamn that's $564 for one brush!(Faints)


----------



## niccig (May 14, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> I collect brushes from various brands and I've spent way more on a few brushes than I'd like to admit, but daaaaaaamn that's $564 for one brush!(Faints)


  I know, right? I wish I could go pet it because it had better be made of unicorn hair


----------



## macnc50diva (May 14, 2014)

niccig said:


> I know, right? I wish I could go pet it because it had better be made of unicorn hair


 At that price the brush should do your makeup for you, tell you how beautiful you look, then wash and dry itself. I mean really, how good does a brush need to feel! Mac brushes have been good to me for a while, so at max cost, Hakuhodo is enough luxury for me lol


----------



## Dizzymoo (May 20, 2014)

Have many of you ordered from now-project and cool japan?  Are you confident that you got genuine brushes?

  I know now-eproject say on their website that they are an 'official' distributor of chikuhodo, but I would hate to spend all that money and then find they are copies.

  Kholindo have now closed for business.

  Even though I live in UK and work 15 minutes from Selfridges in London, Suqqu brushes are always out of stock, so it seems easier to get chikuhodo and koyudo shipped in!


----------



## iLoveBees (May 20, 2014)

Dizzymoo said:


> Have many of you ordered from now-project and cool japan?  Are you confident that you got genuine brushes?  I know now-eproject say on their website that they are an 'official' distributor of chikuhodo, but I would hate to spend all that money and then find they are copies.  Kholindo have now closed for business.  Even though I live in UK and work 15 minutes from Selfridges in London, Suqqu brushes are always out of stock, so it seems easier to get chikuhodo and koyudo shipped in!


  Hi there. I ordered from cool japan and I'm pretty confident that my brushes were genuine. If not, they are some of the best fake brushes I've ever encountered. Seriously though, the brushes I got were impeccable so I was very satisfied. I'm saving up for my next order. The blogger "sweet makeup temptations" is a brush mega collector and she uses cool Japan so I'm pretty confident that they are real.


----------



## kimibos (May 20, 2014)

I ordered from Cool Japan Now. it took a month to get my brushes. they emailed me saying that they send the order to the factory, they make the brushes there and then they ship. they also emailed me when my order shipped from japan. Everything arrived in excellent conditions. 

  you have to read the shipping date they give in the site for each brush.

  Sonia from Sweet Makeup Temptations AKA The Brush Queen Orders Koyudo from them all the time. 

  i think its now called CDJapan.


----------



## pemily (Aug 17, 2014)

I just did some serious damage on VisageUSA (now e project)
  13 brushes later...............................



  I have a tonne of Hakuhodo brushes and they make me so incredibly happy! I purchased approx 11, 2 years ago and recently when in LA went to their showroom and purchased 16 more....
  So This is a first for me with Chikuhodos, if anyone would like to see them do let me know.....
  I love the fact that the handles now say the names... makes life easier!

  Can't wait to get my Chikies now arrgh!!

  If anyone wants to purchase from Visage USA I have an 18% off coupon


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd love to see what you got, pemily!   Beautylish carries Chikuhodo now, as well, but not the full range.  Anyhoo, I've been brush window shopping (if you will), because my goal for next year is to revamp my brush collection. I've got my eye on at least one Chikuhodo brush, at the moment, along with at least one Hakuhodo. But my mind also wanders to Suqqu and wishes they had a North American distributor.


----------



## pemily (Aug 17, 2014)

Once I get them I'll post  where is suqqu actually available from internationally!?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2014)

Selfridges in the UK and online (and they don't carry all the brushes, not to mention their international shipping charges are ridiculous), and some department stores in Japan and Thailand.  http://www.suqqu.com/global/shop/index.html  I've found some brushes and other Suqqu stuff on Amazon US but I'm not sure if the sellers are legit. And the prices seem EXTREMELY inflated.  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_so_2?rh=n%3A3760911%2Ck%3Asuqqu%2Cp_89%3ASUQQU&keywords=suqqu&ie=UTF8&qid=1408333105  They were available on a site called DollyLeo, but it's no longer online. That said, I also found this site...  http://www.ichibankao.com/Pages/suqqu.aspx  ...but the prices, from what I've been reading, are marked way up there as well.  But then, Suqqu brushes are (to my knowledge) made by Chikuhodo, and their Z Series range (which is their most expensive one) is less expensive than Suqqu anyway, soooo...  Still. Curiosity, etc.


----------



## pemily (Aug 18, 2014)

haha curiousity exactly LOL.... 

  I will no doubt have to buy a suqqu because I'm that way inclined lol.
  I wonder if you rung them if you could order over the phone


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 19, 2014)

Possibly. Or see if a custom purchase is possible.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 27, 2014)

niccig said:


> Oooh, which Koyudos did you get? I snagged the red squirrel cheek brush in the fall, but I've been lusting after the BP004 and Fu-pa02.
> 
> I totally agree about the handles - I have a lot of Hakuhodo G and J series with the plain black handles and they were really reasonably priced. Comparable to MAC brushes anyway (but higher quality IMO).


  I agree, the prie really goes by the handles.


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 6, 2014)

I ordered from visageusa.com a couple weeks ago.  It's shipped, and I should get it this week.  I ordered the Chikuhodo MK-2 with my name on it.  I'll post a pic when it comes.  My aim is to get the z-1, z-2, Z-5, Z-8, Z-10 before the 18% coupon runs out on November first.  It's really a VERY good deal, if you are patient (they have them shipped from Japan). Shipping is only $5 if you order over $60, and with the discount, it works out quite a bit cheaper than beautylish.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I'll visit the Beautylish showroom and check out the Chikuhodo brushes they have, and they order them off of visageusa.com with the discount.


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 6, 2014)

That's a great idea!


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 8, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeee! My brush came!


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 9, 2014)

OUAOY Very pretty.How Z1 and MK2 compare?which one do you prefer?


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't got the z-1 yet, but I'll be getting it before November, and then I'll update. I think the z1 might be more dome shaped?


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have order Z2 Z4 RC-2 still waiting for them.......


----------



## Nuke (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all! So glad to have found this thread - I wasn't sure where else I could find people to talk to about Japanese brushes. I recently ordered some Chikuhodo brushes from the Visage site - I will hopefully be receiving them next week! In the mean time I'm checking out Koyudo brushes (specifically the Fu-pa series) and seeing if there's anything I must have.


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 12, 2014)

A great place to talk about Japanese brushes is sweet makeuptemtpations forum.all the girls in that forum  love make up brushes.i have many koyodo brushes.the best is Fu-pa 14.feel free to ask anything.


----------



## Nuke (Sep 12, 2014)

ARGIRO248 - thank you for the tip! I have read many reviews on that site but didn't realize there were also forums! Super excited to go look at that now.

  I'm looking for a liquid foundation brush - any recommendations for which Koyudo to try?


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nuke i don"t use koyodo for liquid foundation.but the girls in the forum and sonia(sweetmakeuptemtation) use fu-pa 2  and BP013(both goat so too much foundation) for buffing the foundation after applying with a synthetic brush.there is a synthetic fu-pa the fu-pa 03 but i don not have it.Try a brush for blush or powder to see the big difference with japanese brush.


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 15, 2014)

ARGIRO248 said:


> A great place to talk about [COLOR=181818]Japanese brushes is sweet makeuptemtpations forum.all the girls in that forum  love make up brushes.i have many koyodo brushes.the best is Fu-pa 14.feel free to ask anything.[/COLOR]


Hi! I been looking for a good brush to apply my powder foundation(i use the mac studio fix powder foundation)and i was thinking on getting the mac 182, but dont know if its soft enough, i have the mac 150 and 116 and both are kind of scratchy... Do you know if the fu-pa 14 would be good for that? Also i live in US(Texas) so which shipping metod would you recomend?


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Nov 16, 2014)

hi..yes the the Fu-pa 14 is squirrel and very soft and great.you can use it for powder and for bronzer even blush.there is also very beautyfull kabukis koyodo  in cd japan site.if i have to have one koyodo brush it will be fu-pa 14.go check and the kabukis (ask me anythink you want).i always choose the cheapest because i want to avoid customs.it takes 3 to 4 weeks to arrive to greece but i nevers lost one.you can have EMS for USA i think they do not stop at yours customs(in europe they do) and it is faster.


----------



## powderprincess (Nov 16, 2014)

ARGIRO248 said:


> hi..yes the the Fu-pa 14 is squirrel and very soft and great.you can use it for powder and for bronzer even blush.there is also very beautyfull kabukis koyodo  in cd japan site.if i have to have one koyodo brush it will be fu-pa 14.go check and the kabukis (ask me anythink you want).i always choose the cheapest because i want to avoid customs.it takes 3 to 4 weeks to arrive to greece but i nevers lost one.you can have EMS for USA i think they do not stop at yours customs(in europe they do) and it is faster.


 Second on the FuPa 14.  This brush is amazing and so soft


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

Which are better? Hakuhodo, Chikuhodo, Koyudo or any of the other Japanese lines?


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 23, 2014)

Im pr





Prettypackages said:


> Which are better? Hakuhodo, Chikuhodo, Koyudo or any of the other Japanese lines?


im probably not the right person to say this as i dont have any hakus, chikuhodo, koyudo etc only mac, but i think it depends on your personal taste and needs, quality wise you cant go wrong on either of those, if you like only squirrel hair or have very sensitive skin then chikuhodo or suqqu would be a good for you, if you like white goat hair, or a mix of goat and squirrel that wont be so expensive hakuhodo is a good option, i heard koyudo makes very good quality and fairly inexpensive brushes


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 26, 2014)

I just bought my first two japanese brushes from chikuhodo. They are incredibly soft and dense, and just firm enough to be multi tasking. I ordered from beautylish to canada, and it took 3 days, when it was estimated to take 4 so I highly recommend beautylish. The brushes I bought are the chikuhodo z5 eyeshadow brush and chikuhodo z4 cheek/highlight brush. These are the kind of products you use once, and instantly know you want more, even though you can technically do your full face with these two lovelies. The z5 is a very dense wide paddle eye brush, perfectly for application and blending, and it naturally diffuses and blends the colour with virtually no effort. It even works for the crease and blending shadow on the lower lashline to some extent. It's perfect for sensitive eyes. I imagine one could contour their nose with it if they wanted to. Both brushes up product beautifully, and apply it evenly. The cheek highlight brush works well for blush, highlighting (and powder and contour in a pinch).  It diffuses the blush so nicely and feels incredible on the face. Both brushes are very short and small. They feel extremely lightweight yet extremely well made. It is surprising as I often associate a heavier product with higher quality, but this is an excellent exception to the rule. I am simply enamoured with these brushes even though I've only had them for a few days. They were extremely expensive, but absolutely worth it in my mind for the high quality, multitasking capabilities, and low maintenance care requirements. I now have the chikhodo z8 cheek brush, z10 eyeshadow brush, z2 highlight brush, and z3 contour brush on my wishlist. I normally don't go on and non about a product but these are truly worth the hype.


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 26, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I just bought my first two japanese brushes from chikuhodo. They are incredibly soft and dense, and just firm enough to be multi tasking. I ordered from beautylish to canada, and it took 3 days, when it was estimated to take 4 so I highly recommend beautylish. The brushes I bought are the chikuhodo z5 eyeshadow brush and chikuhodo z4 cheek/highlight brush. These are the kind of products you use once, and instantly know you want more, even though you can technically do your full face with these two lovelies. The z5 is a very dense wide paddle eye brush, perfectly for application and blending, and it naturally diffuses and blends the colour with virtually no effort. It even works for the crease and blending shadow on the lower lashline to some extent. It's perfect for sensitive eyes. I imagine one could contour their nose with it if they wanted to. Both brushes up product beautifully, and apply it evenly. The cheek highlight brush works well for blush, highlighting (and powder and contour in a pinch).  It diffuses the blush so nicely and feels incredible on the face. Both brushes are very short and small. They feel extremely lightweight yet extremely well made. It is surprising as I often associate a heavier product with higher quality, but this is an excellent exception to the rule. I am simply enamoured with these brushes even though I've only had them for a few days. They were extremely expensive, but absolutely worth it in my mind for the high quality, multitasking capabilities, and low maintenance care requirements. I now have the chikhodo z8 cheek brush, z10 eyeshadow brush, z2 highlight brush, and z3 contour brush on my wishlist. I normally don't go on and non about a product but these are truly worth the hype.


I signed up for beautylish and as a new costumer i get 10 dls off 50 on my first purchase, and i been thinking of buying maybe the chikuhodo z4 and Wayne goss no 4, or the Wayne goss no2 and no.4 and 5 but dont know yet, i already have a list of the brushes i want to buy from hakuhodo; dont know what to do, btw do you think the z4 brush head is good size for blush aplication? Or is it a little to small?does it pick up product well?


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 26, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> I signed up for beautylish and as a new costumer i get 10 dls off 50 on my first purchase, and i been thinking of buying maybe the chikuhodo z4 and Wayne goss no 4, or the Wayne goss no2 and no.4 and 5 but dont know yet, i already have a list of the brushes i want to buy from hakuhodo; dont know what to do, btw do you think the z4 brush head is good size for blush aplication? Or is it a little to small?does it pick up product well?


  Hmm well one thing to consider is apparently chikuhodo brushes are a bit cheaper on beautylish than some other websites. It is quite small, but because of this, it is extremely precise. It picks up product really well. I like that it doesn't waste product.


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 26, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Hmm well one thing to consider is apparently chikuhodo brushes are a bit cheaper on beautylish than some other websites. It is quite small, but because of this, it is extremely precise. It picks up product really well. I like that it doesn't waste product.


Ok good to know, for blush i only have mac 116 but its not as soft as i would like and 168 but i dont like that shape for apply blush so i use it to countour but i dont like it for that either... So yeah, im in need of some good brushes, good thing is that im just stating to build up my collection and i didnt go overly crazy buying all the mac face brushes as i only have 3 and i dont think they are that good


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 26, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Ok good to know, for blush i only have mac 116 but its not as soft as i would like and 168 but i dont like that shape for apply blush so i use it to countour but i dont like it for that either... So yeah, im in need of some good brushes, good thing is that im just stating to build up my collection and i didnt go overly crazy buying all the mac face brushes as i only have 3 and i dont think they are that good


  Yeah, i'm only recently getting into higher end brushes. I mostly own quo,real techniques,sonia kashuk. My one mac brush is the 217, and honestly, it's not that soft, though it is good at precision blending. I think having less but better quality brushes is better when possible.


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 26, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, i'm only recently getting into higher end brushes. I mostly own quo,real techniques,sonia kashuk. My one mac brush is the 217, and honestly, it's not that soft, though it is good at precision blending. I think having less but better quality brushes is better when possible.


I agree, i want to have a small brush collection but only of brushes that are good quality, soft and pretty, i also have the 217 and now i want the dupe in the haku line which is the j5523 i think; the 217 isnt as soft as when i first got it and since a few months my eyelids have become more dry and sensitive and when i use it to blend out colors on the crease it feels a little scratchy :/


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 26, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> I agree, i want to have a small brush collection but only of brushes that are good quality, soft and pretty, i also have the 217 and now i want the dupe in the haku line which is the j5523 i think; the 217 isnt as soft as when i first got it and since a few months my eyelids have become more dry and sensitive and when i use it to blend out colors on the crease it feels a little scratchy :/


  Also, pretty sure suquu makes chikuhodo, and there have been a lot of comparisons betwee suquu and the chikuhodo z series, but the z series is much cheaper and more accessible. Yeah, using better or worse brushes makes such a difference. The eye area is so sensitive, it's good to have soft brushes, that also do the job well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Also, pretty sure suquu makes chikuhodo, and there have been a lot of comparisons betwee suquu and the chikuhodo z series, but the z series is much cheaper and more accessible.


  Chikuhodo makes Suqqu, I believe.


----------



## niccig (Nov 28, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> I agree, i want to have a small brush collection but only of brushes that are good quality, soft and pretty, i also have the 217 and now i want the dupe in the haku line which is the j5523 i think; the 217 isnt as soft as when i first got it and since a few months my eyelids have become more dry and sensitive and when i use it to blend out colors on the crease it feels a little scratchy :/


Not that you probably need an enabling but you neeeeeed the J5523! It's so much softer than the 217, and both of mine are still perfect after using them for almost two years.


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 28, 2014)

Y





niccig said:


> Not that you probably need an enabling but you neeeeeed the J5523! It's so much softer than the 217, and both of mine are still perfect after using them for almost two years.


yep, i have it on my list  and the 142, 146 and G5521, im trying to have it under $100 can you believe i dont have any good crease brush besides the 217!!? The only 2 other crease brushes i have are from a Estee lauder holiday set from like 3 or 4 years ago and i hate them! And i also use a brush from a gwp from like 4 years ago for setting my undereye concealer with powder and its so scratchy :/


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone have the chikuhodo z2 or the hakuhodo G5521(or both) ? Im trying to decide for one of these, i want it for setting my undereye concealer with powder and to use with one of the hourglass ambient powders (the yellow one) on my T zone and for higlight


----------



## niccig (Nov 30, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Does anyone have the chikuhodo z2 or the hakuhodo G5521(or both) ? Im trying to decide for one of these, i want it for setting my undereye concealer with powder and to use with one of the hourglass ambient powders (the yellow one) on my T zone and for higlight


  I've got the G5521 and that's exactly what I use it for - highlighting and setting small areas. It's pretty dense and doesn't fluff out a whole lot, so it's pretty perfect.


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 30, 2014)

niccig said:


> I've got the G5521 and that's exactly what I use it for - highlighting and setting small areas. It's pretty dense and doesn't fluff out a whole lot, so it's pretty perfect.


Thankyou, i really like the look of the G5521 so thats the one i getting, btw as i dont have any crease brush besides the mac 217 i bought a crease brush from merle norman and i really like it, i havent washed it yet, i like its shape and it feels soft


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 30, 2014)

Here is the other pic


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 30, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Does anyone have the chikuhodo z2 or the hakuhodo G5521(or both) ? Im trying to decide for one of these, i want it for setting my undereye concealer with powder and to use with one of the hourglass ambient powders (the yellow one) on my T zone and for higlight


 I have both the Chikuhodo and Hakuhodo. The Chikuhodo is softer and therefore it applies product with less coverage. If you don't want to order from both companies the Hakuhodo is definitely a good choice. I slightly prefer the Chikuhodo for what you want to use it for. It gives a really nice and soft effect, very natural looking (which that's what the Hourglass powders do too, so a perfect combination). I think for setting concealer it would be perfect, because it's so soft for that sensitive area. Also it will never apply too much powder and make it look powdery. If you do prefer a slightly heavier application and more noticable highlight I would go with the Hakuhodo.


----------



## Bronwyn (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried both the suqqu brushes and the chikuhodo z series brushes. Are they very similar? Is one better than the other?


----------



## tirurit (Dec 12, 2014)

I think Karima (the australian blogger) wrote a blog post comparing them. You might want to google it


----------



## Bronwyn (Dec 12, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I think Karima (the australian blogger) wrote a blog post comparing them. You might want to google it


  Sweet thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## karlaedith (Dec 21, 2014)

I received an email from cdjapan that they are having a sale of 15 and 20 %off on select coyudo brushes, and i want to buy the fupa 14 to use with my powder foundation but the white kinoko mushroom is 20%off... Dont know which one to get, im looking for a very soft but dense brush for medium coverage, the offer ends on 3 days..please help


----------



## tirurit (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry, I don't own any of these brushes, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Odelia (Dec 26, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> I received an email from cdjapan that they are having a sale of 15 and 20 %off on select coyudo brushes, and i want to buy the fupa 14 to use with my powder foundation but the white kinoko mushroom is 20%off... Dont know which one to get, im looking for a very soft but dense brush for medium coverage, the offer ends on 3 days..please help


  I didn't receive an email from them   I can't tell by looking at the site but did the sale end?  Darn I bet I missed it.   I have been eyeing the Fupa 14 for a while now


----------



## karlaedith (Dec 26, 2014)

It





Odelia said:


> I didn't receive an email from them   I can't tell by looking at the site but did the sale end?  Darn I bet I missed it.   I have been eyeing the Fupa 14 for a while now


 it already ended yesterday, the fupa14 white was on sale but i decided not to purchase it because i want it with the black handle and that one was at regular price


----------



## Odelia (Dec 26, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> It
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Darn!  Too bad the black wasn't on sale.  Well, at least I don't feel so bad about missing the sale now, hehe


----------



## karlaedith (Dec 26, 2014)

I just placed an order on cdjapan for the koyudo fupa14 but they sent me an email saying that the site was unable to obtain an autorization from the issuer of the card, i used a visa gift card has anyone had the same problem?


----------



## nihonichiban (Feb 3, 2015)

There is a nice article with lots of pictures and videos about the history and making of Japanese makeup brushes on this blog:
  http://nihon-ichiban.com/2015/02/04/japanese-makeup-brushes/

  They feature MIZUHO - another brand for hand-made Japanese brushes from Kumano area.


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 18, 2015)

T





niccig said:


> I ordered a couple new Chikuhodos from now-eproject recently, and they came in a couple days ago!
> 
> Terrible picture, but there you have it. The one on the left is the R-P6 powder brush, and the smaller one is the R-C2 cheek brush. Both are grey squirrel, and pretty dense so they're a lot firmer than, say, the Koyudo red squirrel brush. It's my first experience with Chikuhodo grey squirrel and I'm already in love. I imagine they're similar to the hairs in the Z series, but the price tag isn't quite so high.


those brushes looks sooo pretty! Size wise how would you compare the r-p6 to other brushes like the mac 150? I have this one and its a little scratchy but i like its shape and that its dense


----------



## niccig (Feb 19, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> those brushes looks sooo pretty! Size wise how would you compare the r-p6 to other brushes like the mac 150? I have this one and its a little scratchy but i like its shape and that its dense


  Unfortunately I've never used the mac 150 so I'm not sure how it compares in size :-/ The r-p6 bristles are 52mm long and at the ferrule foot it's 24mm x 18mm. I have some comparison pictures of it (with the tarte foundation brush, chikuhodo passion powder brush and hakuhodo j104) here. It's fairly dense but since the bristles are so long it's pretty flexible - probably a lot more than the 150 is (based on pictures). It's incredibly soft so it works best with finishing powders.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, based on pics, MAC's 150 is nothing like the R-P6. Seems like the 150 has shorter bristles, for one thing.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 27, 2015)

Just curious what shipping method you all have used when purchasing from CDJapan? I'm trying to decide and FedEx is the only service I've ever heard of from the options offered. I usually go for the cheapest option but this isn't the place to skimp!


----------



## niccig (Feb 27, 2015)

I've used fedex from cdjapan and it was pretty quick, under a week I think. I've also used Japan EMS too for other things and it was also really fast (and cheaper).


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 27, 2015)

I made an order for the fupa14 on the 17th of this month, was shipped the 25 and iused EMS, i live in the US, i think i will get it in 2 or 3 more days


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 27, 2015)

I just placed my first order! Ten Koyudo brushes plus this little guy because I couldn't help myself...


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 27, 2015)

Too cute, that little brush!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 28, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Too cute, that little brush!


  It is! And I just double-checked, it _is_ a Koyudo brush. I got sucked into two kabukis based purely on their cuteness, that one and the flower shaped powder and blush brush.


----------



## Chuchie (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay, I just recently got introduced to the world of Japanese brushes and I dove right in. 

  I now have an army of Chikuhodo, Koyudo, and Hakuhodo brushes.

  My FAVORITE from all three are:
  Chikuhodo:  MK-2, Takumi T-4 and T-6
  Koyudo: White mushroom, bp013, bp018, fu-pa 14
  Hakuhodo: J5522 and J5523

  I also bought the red squirrel set from CDJapan and let me tell you, the blush brush it comes with is like air. It. Is. So. SOFT. I. JUST. CANNOT. UGH.


  I have a lot more than those and more on the way but these are the ones that I'm just like AMG. And there's a few I bought because everyone seems to love but my first impressions weren't all that great. I felt a bit underwelmed. However, I haven't given these a shot but I'm sure after I use them, I'll really like them. Those that I'm talking about is the Koyudo canadian squirrel blush brush, the Koyudo fu-pa 07, and the Kashoen washing/cleansing brush.

  But all in all... These blow my previous brushes out of the water. But I must say prior to these, I was strictly using Sigma + one or two Sonia Kashuk brushes. The only MAC brushes I had were the 217 and 239 which I still love~


----------



## karlaedith (Mar 17, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Okay, I just recently got introduced to the world of Japanese brushes and I dove right in.   I now have an army of Chikuhodo, Koyudo, and Hakuhodo brushes.  My FAVORITE from all three are: Chikuhodo:  MK-2, Takumi T-4 and T-6 Koyudo: White mushroom, bp013, bp018, fu-pa 14 Hakuhodo: J5522 and J5523  I also bought the red squirrel set from CDJapan and let me tell you, the blush brush it comes with is like air. It. Is. So. SOFT. I. JUST. CANNOT. UGH.   I have a lot more than those and more on the way but these are the ones that I'm just like AMG. And there's a few I bought because everyone seems to love but my first impressions weren't all that great. I felt a bit underwelmed. However, I haven't given these a shot but I'm sure after I use them, I'll really like them. Those that I'm talking about is the Koyudo canadian squirrel blush brush, the Koyudo fu-pa 07, and the Kashoen washing/cleansing brush.  But all in all... These blow my previous brushes out of the water. But I must say prior to these, I was strictly using Sigma + one or two Sonia Kashuk brushes. The only MAC brushes I had were the 217 and 239 which I still love~


Oh im dying to get my hands on the MK2 its soooo beautiful! But so expensive , maybe next year lol, i also like the look of the chiku T4, im actually debating of getting this one or the tom ford cheek brush


----------



## Chuchie (Mar 20, 2015)

[@]karlaedith[/@] : you must one day get it! It's was love at first site. I mean, I absolutely drooled over it. Hands down my favorite brush. Lol.  Funny enough, I still want the z-9 and the mk-1 even though they're like 90-99% similar! Ugh. And I've decided to skip the z-1 because I will one day buy the suqqu face brush. ALL THESE LEMMINGS!  And as for the cheek brushes... They're quite different so it depends on your preferred application style + available blushes.  I love the T-4 because it's a fluffy perfectly round Pom Pom poof ball. I have a thing for perfectly round brushes.  I wonder about the similarities between the z-3, koyudo bp022, and Takumi T-3


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

Posted the same in the Hakuhodo thread! Reposting it here!!


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Posted the same in the Hakuhodo thread! Reposting it here!!


  How are your wayne goss brushes? Do you love them? Im actually contemplating buying those exact two posted in your picture (02 and 11). I also wanted the 13 but it was sold out within the first day of it's release on Beautylish. Haha.


----------



## Danish (May 16, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to Japanese brushes. The brushes I have are from MAC, Bobbi Brown and Real Technicques. I need to buy more brushes (because I'm using the same kind for different color eyeshadow) and would like to venture into Japanese brushes. But the more I read the more confused I get. I found this forum and thought that maybe someone could help me out     I thought I would get some better versions of the brushes I use the most and start out that way. Since I don't know any of the Japanese brushes I have no preference for either Hakuhodo, Koyudo or Chikuhodo. From my research I got the impression that the material of the handles is determining the price. I'm fine with a simple handle - I just want a good quality brush. I also got the impression that if you have sensitive skin it's better to get squirrel hair than goat hair. I have sensitive and dry skin.  These are the brushes I want to get dupes/better versions for: MAC 217, MAC 242, MAC 239. And for a brush I don't own, but have been thinking about getting - the Nars Yachiyo Kabuki Brush.  I would like to get either Hakuhodo, Koyudo or Chikuhodo. I live in Europe and would have to order online. (Or maybe I could ask my  Japanese friend to get some for me when she goes to Japan the next time? Are the brushes cheaper in Japan and easy for her to get hold of?)  What I found out in my research is that for the MAC 217 the Hakuhodo J5523 is a dupe. For the MAC 239 the Hakuhodo J004G is a dupe. Do you agree?   What would you get if you wanted to get a better version of the 4 mentioned brushes: MAC 217, 242, 239 and the Nars Yachiyo Kabuki Brush? Thank you!


----------



## Chuchie (May 16, 2015)

Danish said:


> What I found out in my research is that for the MAC 217 the Hakuhodo J5523 is a dupe. For the MAC 239 the Hakuhodo J004G is a dupe. Do you agree?


   Hello Danish! (Welcome to the start of a new addiction)

  Aha. I think you're spot on in your own personal research! But I'll try to add a bit more input if you don't mind.

  In terms of hair quality, you are right. It is recommended that squirrel hair would be more fitting for sensitive skin. Below are things you should consider for each type. It's worth having both types of hairs in your brush arsenal because they are good at different things

Squirrel hair: 
  1.)INCREDIBLY SOFT. Feels like silk or air on the skin.  (This can sometimes translate to floppy if the hair is TOO soft)
  2.) More expensive than comparable goat brushes
  3.) Very delicate hair quality (treat these brushes WITH care)
  4.) It can't be treated like a workhorse brush due to its delicate hairs. Usually it's good to have a few in rotation to lessen the burden.
  5.) ONLY meant for powder products since the hair is delicate.
  * Gray or blue squirrel is the most popular and most available. Pine squirrel tends to be scratchy (hit or miss). Canadian squirrel is the workhorse of all the types of squirrel hair, however, it's harder to find and tends to be expensive as its usual found in sets.

Goat hair:
  1.) can handle different consistencies of product (cream, powder, liquid)
  2.) Easier to find densely bundled brushes with good resistance, spring, bounce, etc
  3.)Goat hair brushes for eyes tend to easily be considered workhorses. You can use multiple products and don't have to be so delicate with them
  4.)Cheaper than squirrel hair
  5.)Quality varies among japanese brands depending on hair grade. Being goat hair doesn't mean its rough. Goat hair can be really soft. It's about quality.
  * For future purposes these are the types of goat hair from least soft to most soft: ototsuho, sokoho, saikoho, and saibiko. You really want to aim for sokoho and saikoho. They are really soft and most affordable. Ototshuho can be scratchy and saibikoho is usually 3 times the price since the hairs are so rare and delicate... this is delegated more as a collector item.

*MAC 239 dupes: *J004G - softer than the mac but has slightly less density 
  Wayne Goss 18- I know you asked for just these brands but his brushes manufacture in japan. His quality is outstanding as well.

*MAC 217 dupes: *J5523 - basically an exact dupe
  Koyudo bp033 - exact dupe but the gray squirrel hair version
  *notable mentions: Hakuhodo J142 and Chikuhodo T7

*MAC 242 dupe:*
  I use the koyudo bp034. The Koyudo bp034 is made out of kolinsky hair which is the most durable/flexible beating goat and squirrel hands down when using for cream products for the eyes. Someone can probably add to this since I don't own the 242 but merely speculate.

*Nars Yachiyo:*
  Hakuhodo Yachiyo (L) - has the same concept but the hairs haven't been dyed.
  I prefer other brushes to yachiyos in general though

  I hope this helps!
  One last thing: I would definitely order koyudo and chikuhodo from : http://www.cdjapan.co.jp   They take out japanese taxes and give you the honest retail price. However if you want your name engraved on either brands' brushes (which you can!) Then I would order from: www.visageusa.com for chikuhodo and http://www.koyudo.co.jp/ for koyudo. Koyudo's website is in japanese however. Wayne goss can be found on beautylish.com and hakuhodo can be found on http://www.hakuhodousa.com.

  I think hakuhodo is cheaper in japan but if you use cdjapan for koyudo and chikuhodo, you're going to get the best price. Please note that I say this without consideration for shipping and VAT charges. But shipping from these sites is not horrendous either.


----------



## Danish (May 17, 2015)

Hi Chuchie, your reply is very helpful   I'm glad you mention the difference between squirrel and goat hair regarding what consistencies they can be used for and how much care they need. And also thanks for the website links and the information regarding tax, mentioning Wayne Goss etc. Thank you ;-)


----------



## Bunch (May 22, 2015)

I'm thinking the expense is because it is made from Blue Squirrel. I've heard it's the best hair for makeup brushes.


----------



## Odelia (Jun 4, 2015)

I just got an email from Beautylish about their soon-to-be-released new limited edition CHIKUHODO × BEAUTYLISH brush collection called the Sakura Collection. "Five exquisite brushes in five precise shapes —designed by us and handcrafted in Japan."  Anyone have more info on the brushes?  I wonder what they look like.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 4, 2015)

Odelia said:


> I just got an email from Beautylish about their soon-to-be-released new limited edition CHIKUHODO × BEAUTYLISH brush collection called the Sakura Collection. "Five exquisite brushes in five precise shapes —designed by us and handcrafted in Japan."  Anyone have more info on the brushes?  I wonder what they look like.


 Yeah just got the mail and I signed up for it!! No idea about the brushes though!! Looks like there are 5??!!


----------



## Odelia (Jun 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Odelia said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an email from Beautylish about their soon-to-be-released new limited edition CHIKUHODO × BEAUTYLISH brush collection called the Sakura Collection. "Five exquisite brushes in five precise shapes —designed by us and handcrafted in Japan."  Anyone have more info on the brushes?  I wonder what they look like.
> ...


 I am soooo worried for my wallet!  :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 4, 2015)

Odelia said:


> I am soooo worried for my wallet!  :haha:


 Yup!!! :haha:


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2015)

Bunch said:


> I'm thinking the expense is because it is made from Blue Squirrel. I've heard it's the best hair for makeup brushes.


  Blue Squirrel is uber soft and can bring up the cost of a brush, but "best" depends on purpose and preference. It's not the best hairtype for liquid or cream products, for instance.  Hakuhodo's US site has a good breakdown of the varying brush hairtypes and what they're better suited for.  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/index.php?itemid=10&catid=3  





Odelia said:


> I just got an email from Beautylish about their soon-to-be-released new limited edition CHIKUHODO × BEAUTYLISH brush collection called the Sakura Collection. "Five exquisite brushes in five precise shapes —designed by us and handcrafted in Japan."  Anyone have more info on the brushes?  I wonder what they look like.


  I've not received that email yet, but it sounds very exciting!


----------



## Texasgulfcoast (Jun 4, 2015)

Trying to figure out what eye brush to buy next. I have the Hakuhodo j142,j5522, j5523 and absolutely love them. I'm ready for my next eye brush.  Do I venture into the blue squirrel and stay with Hakuhodo S142 (it appears the S142bk is sold out--will it be back? dont' really care about the red handle)?    Or should I try another brand...chikuhodo, koyudo or Wayne Goss?    I have 1 Hakuhodo blush brush on it's way, a friend picked it up for me at the Makeup Show in NY.


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 4, 2015)

Odelia said:


> Anyone have more info on the brushes? I wonder what they look like.


  I saw this too. I am excited but I'm definitely on a no buy atm.
  I hope it comes out next month when I have a little more flexibility. 
  I've splurged a lot this month on new Koyodo, Kyreido, Koyomo, and Wayne Goss brushes. 
  e___e I'm dried out.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 4, 2015)

I hope I actually have money to spend when these come out!


----------



## niccig (Jun 4, 2015)

Texasgulfcoast said:


> Trying to figure out what eye brush to buy next. I have the Hakuhodo j142,j5522, j5523 and absolutely love them. I'm ready for my next eye brush.  Do I venture into the blue squirrel and stay with Hakuhodo S142 (it appears the S142bk is sold out--will it be back? dont' really care about the red handle)?    Or should I try another brand...chikuhodo, koyudo or Wayne Goss?    I have 1 Hakuhodo blush brush on it's way, a friend picked it up for me at the Makeup Show in NY.


  The Wayne Goss 04 is really similar to the S142, I'm pretty sure, and I love it so much I have two of them!


----------



## niccig (Jun 4, 2015)

Odelia said:


> Anyone have more info on the brushes? I wonder what they look like.


  Aaaaagh I got that today too. I _just_ got the MK-2, too - literally, it came in today. My bank account is going to cry. Hopefully they'll be selling them individually instead of just as a set.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2015)

Got the email earlier. Beautylish noted on IG that the set will be out during the third week of June.


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 6, 2015)

@Chuchie, thank you for your information on Japanese makeup brushes! I've come across a lot of the same information on blogs, forums, etc. but it is wonderful to have it all summed up in one concise post.  Bonus: I now know about the different types of goat hair!

  I've been wanting to purchase the Chikuhodo MK-1 and MK-2 (which would be my first Chikuhodo), but decided to wait until more info is available regarding Beautylish's The Sakura Collection. Excited to find out more!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 10, 2015)

Got another email from Beautylish about their collab with Chikuhodo. The gist...  Called The Sakura Collection. It's a five-piece set -- two face brushes, three smaller brushes for eye and detail work. Shapes are unique to the collaboration (you won't find them in the other Chikuhodo lines). Limited edition. Brushes won't be available individually. They will ship worldwide, including to other countries Beautylish doesn't ship to at the moment. Sneak peek is coming next week, and they're going to have preview events in San Francisco and New York.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jun 10, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Got another email from Beautylish about their collab with Chikuhodo. The gist...  Called The Sakura Collection. It's a five-piece set -- two face brushes, three smaller brushes for eye and detail work. Shapes are unique to the collaboration (you won't find them in the other Chikuhodo lines). Limited edition. Brushes won't be available individually. They will ship worldwide, including to other countries Beautylish doesn't ship to at the moment. Sneak peek is coming next week, and they're going to have preview events in San Francisco and New York.


 did it mention how much the set is?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 10, 2015)

No. That info probably won't be released until launch.


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 10, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> did it mention how much the set is?


  Sounds expensive tbh. Two face brushes + a handle design spells $$$$. I am still excited for its release and anticipate that by the time I convince myself to purchase it will be sold out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 11, 2015)

Sneak peek!!


----------



## Odelia (Jun 11, 2015)

I think the set looks classy.  The brushes look like they have a gold foil filigree design on them.  The fourth brush is an unusual shape (first pic).  I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 11, 2015)

Odelia said:


> I think the set looks classy.  The brushes look like they have a gold foil filigree design on them.  The fourth brush is an unusual shape (first pic).  I'm looking forward to this!


 Yeah that's what I thought too!! Looks really nice!!


----------



## Odelia (Jun 11, 2015)

Here is another pic courtesy of mkpartist101 on instagram: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Me likey!   ETA:  I seem to recall them saying that the brush shapes would be new to Chikuhodo but they don't look all that uncommon to me.  :dunno:  Now to find out the price and release date!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a pretty set, but I prefer the style of my Etoile set to this one.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 11, 2015)

As per the post it is priced at 200 for the set which I think is pretty reasonable!!!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jun 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> As per the post it is priced at 200 for the set which I think is pretty reasonable!!!


 $200 is not bad at all! I thought it would be more.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> As per the post it is priced at 200 for the set which I think is pretty reasonable!!!


  That is darn reasonable for Chikuhodo!! When are they set to come out again? I'll need to set aside some moolah for it! I also want to get the Sephora x Hakuhodo ones. I'm gonna be broke! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> :shock: :eyelove: arty2:  That is darn reasonable for Chikuhodo!! When are they set to come out again? I'll need to set aside some moolah for it! I also want to get the Sephora x Hakuhodo ones. I'm gonna be broke! lol


 :lol: Last week of June I believe!


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Last week of June I believe!


  Cool! Thanks.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Sneak peek!!


thanks for posting I have no brushes from this brand but these look sooooo cute


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks for posting I have no brushes from this brand but these look sooooo cute


 It's chikuhodo glammy!!! Beautylish collaborates with chikuhodo!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's chikuhodo glammy!!! Beautylish collaborates with chikuhodo!!!


thanks v They look so cute can't wait


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 12, 2015)

Odelia said:


> I think the set looks classy.  The brushes look like they have a gold foil filigree design on them.  The fourth brush is an unusual shape (first pic).  I'm looking forward to this!


  The fourth one looks like one of the Surratt eye brushes, and another Japanese brand, Chicca (manufactured by Chikuhodo), has a brush in that shape.  http://www.sephora.com/artistique-smoky-eye-brush-petite-P394810?skuId=1673524 http://www.bonboncosmetics.com/chicca-perfect-smoky-eye-brush-s/?page_context=category&faceted_search=0  The second one looks like Chikuhodo's own Z4. The third is similar to the Z10, maybe less pointy? The fifth one I need to get a better look at.  I also thought the set would cost more than it will do. $200 is pretty reasonable for them.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I also thought the set would cost more than it will do. $200 is pretty reasonable for them.


  It reminds me of a pointier version of the brush we would get if Wayne Goss' #3 and #4 brushes had a baby.


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 14, 2015)

More photos:

  http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-40355704/theresa.lam/photos/ig-1006824520155857922_40355704
  http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-24176411/oldergirlbeauty/photos/ig-1006685343687512921_24176411
  http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-202142586/platinum_d/photos/ig-1005849170489667185_202142586
  http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-438874979/aznangelliz/photos/ig-1005445564420969344_438874979

  Obsessed!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like there are gonna be only about 200 sets at $200 each!!??


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Looks like there are gonna be only about 200 sets at $200 each!!??









 That just sounds like chaos for that launch to me.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't know this my first time getting these brushes  And only 200  I guess I will not be going down this rabbit hole anytime soon I wonder why they are so limited


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> :blink:  That just sounds like chaos for that launch to me.


 :werd:


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> :blink:  That just sounds like chaos for that launch to me.


  I predict they'll sell out pretty quickly.  I wonder if there are only 200 sets so they can test the waters? To see if future collabs will be viable for them?


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I wonder if there are only 200 sets so they can test the waters? To see if future collabs will be viable for them?


  I'm sure they will. The "test the waters" theory sounds plausible. Either that, or they want to keep the exclusive feel.


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

$200 isn't bad at all. However the more I look at them... the more I sorta lose interest. If I put behind the "LE" factor of the brushes, there are only 2 brushes I would be interested in getting.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 17, 2015)

So.............. I ordered 11 Koyudo brushes from CDJapan on February 28th. I'm starting to get a little worried. Are they waiting for the goat to grow hair? All joking aside, one brush now says "out of print" on the item page and "processed" on my order. "Processed" is defined as "The order for the item has been confirmed and we are already in the process of fulfilling your order. In case of any delay or postponement, an update will be sent to you by email automatically." So I should be ok since I haven't heard anything from them, right?   I emailed them anyway. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So.............. I ordered 11 Koyudo brushes from CDJapan on February 28th. I'm starting to get a little worried. Are they waiting for the goat to grow hair? All joking aside, one brush now says "out of print" on the item page and "processed" on my order. "Processed" is defined as "The order for the item has been confirmed and we are already in the process of fulfilling your order. In case of any delay or postponement, an update will be sent to you by email automatically." So I should be ok since I haven't heard anything from them, right?   I emailed them anyway. We'll see what happens!


  Are you talking about any of the fan brushes? I heard that Koyudo is having a hard time getting those in stock. I think those who ordered before the "out of print" should be fine. It's probably "out of print" precisely because of the wait time. Koyudo still has them on the Japanese website though.   But Feb is a lonnnnggg time to be waiting. Much luck to you though. I don't nearly have the required patience!


----------



## Odelia (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So.............. I ordered 11 Koyudo brushes from CDJapan on February 28th. I'm starting to get a little worried. Are they waiting for the goat to grow hair? All joking aside, one brush now says "out of print" on the item page and "processed" on my order. "Processed" is defined as "The order for the item has been confirmed and we are already in the process of fulfilling your order. In case of any delay or postponement, an update will be sent to you by email automatically." So I should be ok since I haven't heard anything from them, right?   I emailed them anyway. We'll see what happens!


  That's quite a while to wait but don't be too worried yet :hug:.   Is it only the "Out of Print" brush that you are waiting for or are there others?   I think [@]Chuchie[/@] is refering to the H012 + H013.   Those two have been causing a really *really* long wait time from what I've read others say.  It's good that you emailed though because that is a long period to not hear anything.  Hopefully they can confirm my suspicion that they will fulfill all the orders just that it will take a while.  GL!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 17, 2015)

I order the pink fan brush awhile ago  After waiting for two months I cancelled my order  That to me was way to long to wait


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

Odelia said:


> It's good that you emailed though because that is a long period to not hear anything. Hopefully they can confirm my suspicion that they will fulfill all the orders just that it will take a while. GL!


  Yes, those two. I've read  alot of things about them.

@allthingsglam I would have done the same!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 18, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/chikuhodo-x-beautylish-the-sakura-collection-brush-set-for-summer-2015


----------



## Odelia (Jun 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/chikuhodo-x-beautylish-the-sakura-collection-brush-set-for-summer-2015


   Want!


----------



## TinTin (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been holding back from purchasing the MK-2.

  This is a sign... those Beautylish brushes will be mine... 

  Based on the hair coloring, it looks like they might be squirrel, or a squirrel blend?


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 18, 2015)

TinTin said:


> I've been holding back from purchasing the MK-2.
> 
> This is a sign... those Beautylish brushes will be mine...
> 
> Based on the hair coloring, it looks like they might be squirrel, or a squirrel blend?


  Aha perhaps? Maybe one day you'll end up with this set + the MK-2.

  The powder is a goat/squirrel blend and the cheek brush and most of the eyes are squirrel from what I read on insta.

  I wish there was someone who could split the set with me. Baha.


----------



## ThatGaze (Jun 19, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Aha perhaps? Maybe one day you'll end up with this set + the MK-2.
> 
> The powder is a goat/squirrel blend and the cheek brush and most of the eyes are squirrel from what I read on insta.
> 
> I wish there was someone who could split the set with me. Baha.


  Hi,
  I was actually searching for someone to split the set.
  I am interested in the cheek brush and eye shadow blending brush, but not the powder one or eye shadow layering one.
  Which ones would you like?


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 19, 2015)

ThatGaze said:


> Hi,
> I was actually searching for someone to split the set.
> I am interested in the cheek brush and eye shadow blending brush, but not the powder one or eye shadow layering one.
> Which ones would you like?


   To  be honest. I just wanted the blending brush and shadow brush. But for the sake of this possibly working. I'll take the shadow and that small detail brush.
  Also, I can contact the blogger from sweetmakeuptemptations to get an accurate breakdown of what that would be in terms of price if we're looking at $200 give or take. OR she could somehow get an accurate estimate.

  If someone else is willing to take the powder then that would be awesome (and even the small detail brush if you really want it).


----------



## TinTin (Jun 19, 2015)

I just got an email for pre-ordering. Price will be released next week once pre-ordering starts. I had the option of storing my payment info beforehand.  If this is truly $200, the price point makes sense for the face brush to be goat/squirrel.  The only reason why I'm holding back on the MK-2 is because it's permanent and I just bought four Suqqu brushes earlier this year!   Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 19, 2015)

As per @sweetmakeuptemptatoons; Face brush -mix of goat and squirrel Cheek and both eye brushes- grey squirrel Liner brush- Fitch


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't make up my mind about these brushes.the handles look short I really don't like short handle brushes.i did just receive a email to sign up for early access


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> As per @sweetmakeuptemptatoons; Face brush -mix of goat and squirrel Cheek and both eye brushes- grey squirrel Liner brush- Fitch





Vineetha said:


> As per @sweetmakeuptemptatoons; Face brush -mix of goat and squirrel Cheek and both eye brushes- grey squirrel Liner brush- Fitch


now I must got look up Fitch  Thanks for posting v


----------



## arch (Jun 21, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chuchie* 
  If someone else is willing to take the powder then that would be awesome (and even the small detail brush if you really want it).


  If the powder brush is still available, I'd love to split this set.

  Quote:   Originally Posted by *allthingsglam* 
  the handles look short I really don't like short handle brushes.



  The cheek brush is supposed to be about the same size as the Chikuhodo Z4, if that's any help. I don't really mind the length and was more worried about them being made of bamboo, which is supposed to make them lightweight; hopefully they're well-balanced too.


----------



## Bunch (Jun 21, 2015)

You're absolutely right. I meant for real fur. Mineral liquids and powders should be used with a synthetic brush.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 21, 2015)

Bunch said:


> You're absolutely right. I meant for real fur.


  Yeah, I understand that, but even then it still depends on purpose and preference.  Blue squirrel is very soft, but can also be floppy and not apply much product (good for when you want a diffused application, bad for packing it on). Certain goat hairs can be just as soft (I'm thinking of Saikoho), but are better for when you want a stronger application of colour (packing on the eyelid, a strong blend, that sort of thing), or when you don't have a lot of time to sit and layer colour on because it has more give and resistance. Goat hairs also work well with cream products.


----------



## TinTin (Jun 23, 2015)

I got an email last night for a Beautylish conference call you could join in where there is a price reveal and they could answer questions live. They didn't specify a date, so I assumed it occurred at 12 pm ET today.

  I did get a text for the pre-order though. I asked them to place the order. Price for the set is $215.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


yeah, they said on the conference call today that they are travel brushes.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> yeah, they said on the conference call today that they are travel brushes.


thanks for posting this They did look shorter then your normal brushes I'm for sure skipping I soooooo dislike short handle brushes I own some but don't want anymore Good luck ladies I hope all that want them get them


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Good luck ladies I hope all that want them get them


  I dont know if they are travel sized! looks comparable to handles of Takumi , Suqqu cheek brush etc. Here are some comparison pics Glammy. hth


 https://instagram.com/p/4SUkUqgyJC/ https://instagram.com/p/4SLz55gyH9/ https://instagram.com/p/4SLkwhgyHN/


----------



## boschicka (Jun 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck ladies I hope all that want them get them
> ...


  I think that's what they meant when they said travel size.  They are on par with other Japanese brushes which are short compared to MAC brushes or other commonly used brushes in the US.


----------



## Odelia (Jun 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > allthingsglam said:
> ...


  That's what I was thinking as well.  I'm used to Koyudo so I assumed that these would be similar in shortness.    





TinTin said:


> I got an email last night for a Beautylish conference call you could join in where there is a price reveal and they could answer questions live. They didn't specify a date, so I assumed it occurred at 12 pm ET today.  *I did get a text for the pre-order though. I asked them to place the order.* Price for the set is $215.


 I didn't realise that signing up with a cell phone number would mean you get to pre-order sooner    I just went now to re-sign up and inputted my number but I haven't received anything so I am thinking it's a US thing perhaps...  I've got to admit....I am kinda nervous about missing out on these! Eep!


----------



## mysteereous (Jun 24, 2015)

TinTin said:


> I've got to admit....I am kinda nervous about missing out on these! Eep!


  I provided my number when I signed up and... no text. *checks phone for the millionth time*


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 25, 2015)

Just got a msg for preorder and placed my order!! its 215 for the set and will ship out on 30th I believe!!


----------



## Odelia (Jun 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Just got a msg for preorder and placed my order!! its 215 for the set and will ship out on 30th I believe!!


  Yay!    Now you can relax and wait for your new brush babies!  Arrghh, C'mon Beautylish!  Send me a text!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 25, 2015)

Odelia said:


> Yay!    Now you can relax and wait for your new brush babies!  Arrghh, C'mon Beautylish!  Send me a text!


 Yes!! Thank you!!  I hope you get the msg soon too!!


----------



## Odelia (Jun 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Odelia said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!    Now you can relax and wait for your new brush babies!  Arrghh, C'mon Beautylish!  Send me a text!
> ...


  I just got their pre-order txt!  :bigthumb: Phew, now I can relax as well!  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## MissTT (Jul 2, 2015)

Mine just arrived! I'm not home so my comments won't be indepth.





*Face *- I can definitely feel the inclusion of goat hair vs the cheek brush with all squirrel. (I opened cheek first so I'm biased.) It's making me want to invest in a full squirrel for face.
*Cheek *- I have two other Chikuhodo cheek brushes. This brush feels closest to my Z-4. The bristles feel silky on the back of my hand. Perfect for those with sensitive skin. The bamboo handle is very lightweight. I'm not sure how I feel about that. It feels hollow. My daily cheek brush is Tom Ford so perhaps I'm just thrown off. I prefer short handles for personal use - especially eye brushes so I don't bump the mirror when I lean in, however, most of my brushes are long handle.
*Shader *- More dense than I'd imagined. A bit of an oval head compared to my MAC 239. I already have a light hand so not sure I have a need for a packing brush that will require layers.
*Blender *- Very interested in using this little guy. He looks like an actual animal's tail. Hairs are long and pliable. This will only be for a very soft blend. If you use a light hand you can get a very precise, soft blend but if you apply pressure it may get a little messy/big. Might be best to use on lids of you're adding a lot of pressure.
*Pencil *- The pencil brush is stiff and scratchy. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to kinda break down the crustiness or what. I'll see what other people have to say before I do.

  Beautifully packaged. Lovely design. Will likely just sit in their box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With me having darker skin I don't really have a need for brushes that remove the impact of pigment. I love the way squirrel hair feels, but I need hairs that will grab.


----------



## mango13 (Jul 2, 2015)

MissTT said:


> Mine just arrived! I'm not home so my comments won't be indepth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Enjoy!


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

MissTT said:


> Mine just arrived! I'm not home so my comments won't be indepth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So beautiful!! And thanks for the first impressions review!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 2, 2015)

MissTT said:


> Mine just arrived! I'm not home so my comments won't be indepth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very helpful and the packaging looks gorgeous!  And I love that they will just sit in their box.  Guilty of the same with certain things!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 2, 2015)

I just unboxed my set.

  The cheek brush is divine... just as soft as my Suqqu cheek. T's review is spot on on these.

  You can definitely smell the goat in the powder brush.

  The brush case that comes with the set is kinda cheap looking... but let's be real, I didn't purchase this set for the brush case.

  Blender brush reminds me of the Surratt smoky eye brushes. I don't own those, so I cannot compare.  I love the shader brush - sometimes you just want something softer.  Great for loose powder pigment - complements my Suqqu eyeshadow M well for this.

  All around, very pleased. Highly recommend this set to someone who wants to get into squirrel brushes/blends. I think the price is on point (if not a bargain!)

  On another note... I just ordered the entire set of the Sephora x Hakuhodo brushes. These are synthetic though... we'll see if they are worth the money. Price is par with the Chikuhodo set (if you have to choose one, go for the Chikuhodo!)


----------



## Chuchie (Jul 2, 2015)

MissTT said:


> Mine just arrived! I'm not home so my comments won't be indepth.
> 
> *Pencil* - The pencil brush is stiff and scratchy. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to kinda break down the crustiness or what.


  No worries... When you wash it the first time, the starch will wash away and it'll be softer and more practical for use. For small brushes like these, it's very common for Japanese companies to coat eye brushes with starch. This helps to retain shape and prevent damage before personal use.   I'm almost lemming the powder brush. From the set, I only took the pencil and shader brushes.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2015)

MissTT said:


> Mine just arrived! I'm not home so my comments won't be indepth.
> 
> *Face* - I can definitely feel the inclusion of goat hair vs the cheek brush with all squirrel. (I opened cheek first so I'm biased.) It's making me want to invest in a full squirrel for face. *Cheek* - I have two other Chikuhodo cheek brushes. This brush feels closest to my Z-4. The bristles feel silky on the back of my hand. Perfect for those with sensitive skin. The bamboo handle is very lightweight. I'm not sure how I feel about that. It feels hollow. My daily cheek brush is Tom Ford so perhaps I'm just thrown off. I prefer short handles for personal use - especially eye brushes so I don't bump the mirror when I lean in, however, most of my brushes are long handle. *Shader* - More dense than I'd imagined. A bit of an oval head compared to my MAC 239. I already have a light hand so not sure I have a need for a packing brush that will require layers. *Blender* - Very interested in using this little guy. He looks like an actual animal's tail. Hairs are long and pliable. This will only be for a very soft blend. If you use a light hand you can get a very precise, soft blend but if you apply pressure it may get a little messy/big. Might be best to use on lids of you're adding a lot of pressure. *Pencil* - The pencil brush is stiff and scratchy. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to kinda break down the crustiness or what. I'll see what other people have to say before I do.  Beautifully packaged. Lovely design. Will likely just sit in their box.   With me having darker skin I don't really have a need for brushes that remove the impact of pigment. I love the way squirrel hair feels, but I need hairs that will grab.


these are stunningggg


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know if they are travel sized! looks comparable to handles of Takumi , Suqqu cheek brush etc. Here are some comparison pics Glammy. hth   https://instagram.com/p/4SUkUqgyJC/...SLz55gyH9/https://instagram.com/p/4SLkwhgyHN/





boschicka said:


> I think that's what they meant when they said travel size.  They are on par with other Japanese brushes which are short compared to MAC brushes or other commonly used brushes in the US.


  thanks ladies


----------



## Odelia (Jul 3, 2015)

I got my brush babies today! :eyelove:   The maki design is even prettier irl!  Photos definitely did not do it justice.   I think many will be very pleased with them.  At first I was tempted to keep the set for collection purposes....but naaah!  I'm going to use and enjoy these beauties   p.s: I washed the seaweed coating off of the detail brush.


----------



## Odelia (Jul 3, 2015)

TinTin said:


> *On another note... I just ordered the entire set of the Sephora x Hakuhodo brushes. These are synthetic though... we'll see if they are worth the money. Price is par with the Chikuhodo set (if you have to choose one, go for the Chikuhodo!)*


  Can't wait to hear your opinion on them!  I fell out of VIB so I have no idea if these will even be available to BI's eventually?    So far the concealer and the small highlighter might tempt me.  But the more expensive ones I will hold off on until I hear what others say


----------



## TinTin (Jul 6, 2015)

I hate to say it, but I'm not convinced on these brushes. I only opened the Kotsubu brush so far. The red lacquer handle is nice. The name of the brush is printed on the end but in Japanese (so those that can't read hiragana may need to look up the alphabet if they want to remember the name). The brush head seems quite dense, though it gets slightly airier at the end.   The boxes come with a sticker seal on the end (they can easily be removed or replaced), but I don't like taking advantage of the return policy more than I have to. I'm going to sit on these for a little bit... They may go back. I'm going to see what others think before really taking these for a spin.  I think there's a bit of redundancy in these brushes. These aren't like the Beautylish set, which I would happily purchase two or three times over.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2015)

TinTin said:


> I think there's a bit of redundancy in these brushes. These aren't like the Beautylish set, which I would happily purchase two or three times over.


I am not loving these either (just by feeling them today).  I will have to use them and really see how they perform but my first impression was not Wow!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


>


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2015)

Anybody getting the reissued Wayne Goss collection kit? I think I'm going to shell out and get it! I'm happy the #1 brush is bigger. I didn't like the look of the original dinky one lol.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Anybody getting the reissued Wayne Goss collection kit? I think I'm going to shell out and get it! I'm happy the #1 brush is bigger. *I didn't like the look of the original dinky one lol*.


  Yes!  And same!


----------



## Odelia (Oct 14, 2015)

I really wish the new #1 was available to buy separately


----------



## ThatGaze (Oct 14, 2015)

Odelia said:


> I really wish the new #1 was available to buy separately


You can find exactly the same brush at Hakuhodo website if you would like that one.
  I don't think anyone who owns the original set would purchase this one, too much repetition. Or is there anyone out there? ;-)


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 14, 2015)

ThatGaze said:


> You can find exactly the same brush at Hakuhodo website if you would like that one. I don't think anyone who owns the original set would purchase this one, too much repetition. Or is there anyone out there? ;-)


Lol yes the hakuhodo ones like the goss no1 are G5556 and G5557, i dont have those but they seem very nice brushes


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Lol yes the hakuhodo ones like the goss no1 are G5556 and G5557, i dont have those but they seem very nice brushes


  Wow, nice! The Hakuhodo ones are $72 a piece... I don't have his original set so I think getting Wayne's equivalent of the G555*s along with 7 others for $140 more is a pretty darn good deal (assuming they don't raise the price of the set from $210).


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> karlaedith said:
> 
> 
> > Lol yes the hakuhodo ones like the goss no1 are G5556 and G5557, i dont have those but they seem very nice brushes
> ...


 Agreed. This new set is $225, so not too bad.


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Agreed. This new set is $225, so not too bad.


  Okay. Definitely in. This is going to be such a broke end of month lol.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. This new set is $225, so not too bad.
> ...


Ha, yup, this month hurts and I don't see it getting better until Jan!


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, yup, this month hurts and I don't see it getting better until Jan!


  Did you get an early access email just now? I'm wondering if this will sell out or if I can wait until Monday.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, yup, this month hurts and I don't see it getting better until Jan!
> Did you get an early access email just now? I'm wondering if this will sell out or if I can wait until Monday.


Yes, got the email.  I was having a hard time determining that too, so I just went for it.  But I will say....usually if I buy something early, it lasts for weeks and weeks, lol!


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 14, 2015)

Ugh, I didn't know this was going up so soon. I juat saw the email and ordered so I don't miss out. No self control.


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Yes, got the email.  I was having a hard time determining that too, so I just went for it.  But I will say....*usually if I buy something early, it lasts for weeks and weeks, lol!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome to the club lol!


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Welcome to the club lol!


  Thanks @Shars!

  The second email I received said if you order today, you should have the brushes by Friday (this Friday or next???). Hoping for this Friday so I can play with them over the weekend. I can't remember how long Beautylish deliveries normally take....


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Thanks @Shars!
> 
> The second email I received said if you order today, you should have the brushes by Friday (this Friday or next???). Hoping for this Friday so I can play with them over the weekend. I can't remember how long Beautylish deliveries normally take....


  Hmmm. I'm not sure. I've heard their shipping is pretty quick and their website says that once you order before 6pm PST, they ship out that same day. My email says order in the next few hours to receive by Friday. Two business days sounds about right for them so delivery this Friday is possible. I guess we have to wait for shipping confirmations now


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 14, 2015)

Woot! That's awesome! So excited for these to arrive.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> They sent me an email telling me I could split my payment in 3 so I caved (and added an extra brush lol).


  Congrats, that's an awesome deal!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 14, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Thanks @Shars!  The second email I received said if you order today, you should have the brushes by Friday (this Friday or next???). Hoping for this Friday so I can play with them over the weekend. I can't remember how long Beautylish deliveries normally take....


  Beautylish is super fast. Should be this Friday for you!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> They sent me an email telling me I could split my payment in 3 so I caved (and *added an extra brush *lol).


  Which extra brush did you order?


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Which extra brush did you order?


  Did you guys get your shipping confirmations yet? Got mine and estimated delivery is Friday!!
  I got the number 18 brush in addition to the anniversary set! I was going to get the number 19 as well but I'll get that one another time.


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you guys get your shipping confirmations yet? Got mine and estimated delivery is Friday!!
> I got the number 18 brush in addition to the anniversary set! I was going to get the number 19 as well but I'll get that one another time.


  I LOVE the 19. It's my fave crease brush. Actually, it's my favorite eye brush. I typically use it to lay down my transition color. I've been meaning to order a few more, but... makeup. 18 is the small shader right?. If so, it's nice. Just not love. I'll pick up another (or two) at some point.


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just ordered my first Wayne Goss brush set! So excited!!


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Anybody getting the reissued Wayne Goss collection kit? I think I'm going to shell out and get it! I'm happy the #1 brush is bigger. I didn't like the look of the original dinky one lol.


 
  The bigger brush is what sealed it for me!


----------



## Shars (Oct 15, 2015)

nazih09 said:


> The bigger brush is what sealed it for me!


  For sure! The Hakuhodo equivalents cost like $72 for that one brush alone!


----------



## Odelia (Oct 15, 2015)

Argh!  I'm a brushaholic but I can't convince myself to get this set :'(   I have 3 out of the set and with the USD to CAD conversion rate where it is at the moment....Ouch!   I can honestly say that the new #1 is the only thing tempting me!  Darn you Wayne!    I can only hope in the future he will release it LE on its own.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Darn... you're telling me this now. lol. I don't have a lot of lid space and have hooded eyes on top of that so those small shaders are life for me. Hopefully it's a love for me!plus  For sure! The Hakuhodo equivalents cost like $72 for that one brush alone!


plus 9.99 shipping :/


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Darn... you're telling me this now. lol. I don't have a lot of lid space and have hooded eyes on top of that so those small shaders are life for me. Hopefully it's a love for me!


  Well, there's always next purchase 

  I have partially hooded eyes and the 18 is small, but not as small as I'd hoped it would be. I kinda have to work with it on days where I want to apply color just to the "un-hooded" part of my lid. Other than that, it is a really nice brush. It's super soft and picks up product well. I'm just hoping to find an even smaller shader that performs as well. May your experience be brighter!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 15, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Well, there's always next purchase
> 
> I have partially hooded eyes and the 18 is small, but not as small as I'd hoped it would be. I kinda have to work with it on days where I want to apply color just to the "un-hooded" part of my lid. Other than that, it is a really nice brush. It's super soft and picks up product well. I'm just hoping to find an even smaller shader that performs as well. May your experience be brighter!!


  Haha, it's true!! We'll see how I like the 18 when it comes. My favourite shader ever was from some random cheapo eyeshadow palette I bought from Debenhams in the UK back when I was studying there in '05 or so. That thing has lasted me all those years and has never shed. Packs pigment like no other shader I have!


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 16, 2015)

So Fedex decided to be expeditious today. Missed my brushes, since I'm at work earning the money to pay for my makeup addiction. I didn't realize I had to sign. Reading is fundamental, I suppose.


----------



## Lilly83 (Oct 16, 2015)

I buy the Set and i love it :eyelove::eyelove:


----------



## sarasr (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm going to Japan for New Years and already planning out my makeup shopping lol. Is the Suqqu cheek brush worth it? I know Lisa loves it but it's super expensive. Even the really nice, expensive Hakuhodo cheek brushes are still cheaper in yen than the Suqqu one. Should I just get a Hakuhodo one? Also, I wish their foundation brushes were more the buffing kind, I can't stand the flat styles.


----------



## kait0 (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't own the suqqu brush but one day I will ha. If you're a brush fanatic - I think it's a must have. But if you just want a squirrel cheek brush - you can get nice similar options for a lot less. The hakuhodo kokutan blush brush s would be nice or the chikuhodo z4 cheek brush. The suqqu is very wispy and applies blush with a super light hand. So if you want that I would consider the tanseido YSC17. But if you want a denser option go with the z4. I don't personally have the kokutan but I would suggest looking at it in person if you have a chance


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2015)

I thought I lost/threw out my new WG brush set!  Was in a panic for quite a bit, but finally found them.  That would have been epic.  And clearly I have too much new stuff, I have no clue where I'm putting it!


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 24, 2015)

^^ Oh geez, that would suck. Glad you found them!  I just ordered a second set. I love the pink and am really enjoying them.  @S


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 24, 2015)

@Shars how are you enjoying the 18?


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> @Shars how are you enjoying the 18?


  LOL! It's still sitting in the brush holder. I wanted to use it today but I haven't washed it nor any of my new brushes as yet (I'm so lazy when it comes to washing brushes) but hopefully I can get to use it this weekend. I like the size of it though. Does anyone else feel like these brushes look way bigger on the Beautylish website than they do in real life? Has me thinking if I should pick up the other eye brush set... http://www.beautylish.com/s/wayne-goss-the-eye-set
  Does anyone else have it or feel any way about it? I also wonder if Beautylish is going to do another collaboration brush set with Chikuhodo for Christmas!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 5, 2015)

Talking of Goss brushes, the Holiday brush is being added to the permanent line soon as the 00.  https://www.beautylish.com/shop/wayne-goss-00-signup?utm_source=house&utm_campaign=COM.GossBrush00.HPLarge


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Did anybody see the email about a new Wayne Goss holiday brush this year?  It's a different style and shape than other years. It looks really big... I'm wondering if I should get it.

And Chikuhodo has a gold set and a pink set for the holidays, too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Did anybody see the email about a new Wayne Goss holiday brush this year?  It's a different style and shape than other years. It looks really big... I'm wondering if I should get it.
> 
> And Chikuhodo has a gold set and a pink set for the holidays, too!



It looks like it may be a little bigger than the 135? I'm interested to know what the price will be for it.

The Chikuhodo sets look gorgeous.


----------



## Odelia (Dec 7, 2015)

The new WG brush is $115.  
Hmm, I have quite a few brushes now so I'm undecided on it. 
Still tempting... :/


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 7, 2015)

Odelia said:


> The new WG brush is $115.
> Hmm, I have quite a few brushes now so I'm undecided on it.
> Still tempting... :/




Wow. I don't remember paying that much for the one that came out last year!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Did anybody see the email about a new Wayne Goss holiday brush this year?  It's a different style and shape than other years. It looks really big... I'm wondering if I should get it.
> 
> And Chikuhodo has a gold set and a pink set for the holidays, too!


Just placed an order for the same. Looks like a nice option for finishing powders!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 8, 2015)

Ordered a Chikuhodo T-4 last night! Very excite.

ETA: It's here! It's currently drying, as I washed it shortly after it came in.


----------



## powderprincess (Dec 24, 2015)

I ordered the Wayne Goss 2015 holiday brush and it's divine!  It's so soft and high quality!


----------



## flamingobee (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone here had problems with Hakuhodo brushes shedding hair? I bought a Hakuhodo J507 brush in May last year and it has been shedding hairs daily every time I use it. I use it to dust loose powder on my face. 

I have several other Hakuhodo brushes and never had this problem. I am wondering whether it is just that particular brush?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2016)

flamingobee said:


> Anyone here had problems with Hakuhodo brushes shedding hair? I bought a Hakuhodo J507 brush in May last year and it has been shedding hairs daily every time I use it. I use it to dust loose powder on my face.
> 
> I have several other Hakuhodo brushes and never had this problem. I am wondering whether it is just that particular brush?



I have three eye brushes, and they've never shed on me so far!

Was it always shedding, or is this a more recent thing?


----------



## flamingobee (Jan 6, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I have three eye brushes, and they've never shed on me so far!
> 
> Was it always shedding, or is this a more recent thing?



It was always shedding, right from day one until today! I am just wondering whether if it is a manufacturing defect? I have not had such a problem with my other Hakuhodo brushes. 

From what I understand the J Series is supposed to be much better than the B Series. I have a mix of B, K and J Series brushes. This is the only one which sheds daily!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 6, 2016)

I have 3 different hakuhodo brushes, no shedding of any of them. Sounds like a lemon if it was doing it from day one.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 13, 2016)

I finally purchased the famous Suqqu cheek brush. I did it through Selfridge's. They don't charge VAT tax to the US and when they showed the price in USD it wasn't as bad as when I tried to figure out the price myself months ago.  I just had to get beyond that steep shipping price, so I ordered a few other things not available in the US and I totally justified it to myself. Lol, we all play that game sometimes. 

Anyway, it really is a beautiful brush. The bristles are soft and the brush is not densely packed. So, there is very little pressure on your face when you apply powder. No other brush I own feels this way on the cheek. It's definitely a treat to own. It's the single most expensive brush I have. I've only had it for a few days so we'll see how it works with different powders. I hope this helps anyone on the fence thinking about it.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 14, 2016)

I need to order mine through Selfridge's do you mind me asking what was the shipping?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 14, 2016)

It was $40 to the US. Arrived very quickly via DHL.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 25, 2016)

New member to my brush fam…




Chikuhodo R-P4. Incredibly soft! I got it to use with bronzer, but I can also see myself using it with setting powder.


----------



## Shars (Aug 25, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> New member to my brush fam…
> 
> View attachment 56017
> 
> ...



Oooohhh... very nice. I'm excited to see what brushes Beautylish is going to have for their Sakura collaboration with Chikuhodo this year. I really love the brushes from last year's set.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice!!

Beautylish is getting a new Chikuhodo Sakura brush set. I wonder how much it will be?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 26, 2016)

Whoops! Sorry I didn't see this post when I posted. 

There is a Reddit review about the new brushes. They are red handles and goat hair. Can be used with liquids and creams, not just powders like last year's.


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Whoops! Sorry I didn't see this post when I posted.
> 
> There is a Reddit review about the new brushes. They are red handles and goat hair. Can be used with liquids and creams, not just powders like last year's.



Nice! Off to look for that review now.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi everyone! these are the Koyudo brushes I own. I'd like to get the another white mushroom in the near future, but first I have the Suqqu face brush, Chikuhodo Z-4, and Z-8 on my list. Please excuse my MAC 180.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 30, 2016)

lenchen said:


> Hi everyone! these are the Koyudo brushes I own. I'd like to get the another white mushroom in the near future, but first I have the Suqqu face brush, Chikuhodo Z-4, and Z-8 on my list. Please excuse my MAC 180.



Very nice!! I love the mushroom brushes!! Always wanted one - are they very soft?


----------



## lenchen (Aug 30, 2016)

extremely soft! worth the money!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 31, 2016)

lenchen said:


> extremely soft! worth the money!



Hey good to see you on here.


----------



## mysteereous (Nov 26, 2016)

The Chikuhodo/Beautylish Sakura 2016 brush set is available as of now.

I debated purchasing another set, but I only love 2 of the brushes (the cheek and eyebrow). The rest I don't need dupes of, so it's not worth it for me.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 1, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Ordered a Chikuhodo T-4 last night! Very excite.
> ETA: It's here! It's currently drying, as I washed it shortly after it came in.



*Shelly ~ Thoughts on the Takumi? I am considering the T-6, 7 & 8 Eye Shadow brushes. I originally had the T-4 Cheek in my basket  but discussion here, mentioned that the Z-4 Cheek is divine. 

**By the by cdjapan is currently offering free shipping on brush purchases over 12000 yen / about $106 at today's conversion rate.

p.s. Takumi eye brushes versus the Hakuhodo eye brushes you mention in the Hakuhodo thread? *


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Shelly ~ Thoughts on the Takumi? I am considering the T-6, 7 & 8 Eye Shadow brushes. I originally had the T-4 Cheek in my basket  but discussion here, mentioned that the Z-4 Cheek is divine.
> 
> **By the by cdjapan is currently offering free shipping on brush purchases over 12000 yen / about $106 at today's conversion rate.
> 
> p.s. Takumi eye brushes versus the Hakuhodo eye brushes you mention in the Hakuhodo thread? *



The Takumi series brushes (apart from a couple of them) and a lot of Hakuhodo's J Series eye brushes (5522, 5523, 5529, 5533, 142, 146, various others) are made from the same hair type (Saikoho goat), I believe. I don't own any of the T series eye brushes, so I can't really speak to those, but I can link you to other reviews...

CHIKUHODO – Takumi Brushes – Sweet Makeup Temptations (Sonia owns a lot of Japanese brushes. Her Brush Temple was a valuable resource for me when I started researching Hakuhodo and Chikuhodo in particular.)

Chikuhodo Takumi Brush Set Review Review - Shameless Fripperies (Karima's another brush nerd )

That said, I own the T-4 and it is very soft. The main differences between it and the Z-4 (which I don't have but still want) are hair type (Saikoho goat for the T-4; grey squirrel for the Z-4) and price (Z-4 is more expensive). I think the shapes are somewhat different as well. The T-4 is a bit more pom-pom shaped.

Hakuhodo will offer you more in terms of shapes, which can be overwhelming. That said, it's a brand I would recommend to newbies to Japanese brushes, and then I'd rec starting with the J Series as it's the most affordable line Hakuhodo makes (there are a few face brushes that are over $100; the most expensive one is $115). The eye brushes in that range start in the teens and go into the $20 range.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> The Takumi series brushes (apart from a couple of them) and a lot of Hakuhodo's J Series eye brushes (5522, 5523, 5529, 5533, 142, 146, various others) are made from the same hair type (Saikoho goat), I believe. I don't own any of the T series eye brushes, so I can't really speak to those, but I can link you to other reviews...
> *CHIKUHODO – Takumi Brushes – Sweet Makeup Temptations (Sonia owns a lot of Japanese brushes. Her Brush Temple was a valuable resource for me when I started researching Hakuhodo and Chikuhodo in particular.)*Chikuhodo Takumi Brush Set Review Review - Shameless Fripperies (Karima's another brush nerd )
> *That said, I own the T-4 and it is very soft.* The main differences between it and the Z-4 (which I don't have but still want) are hair type *(Saikoho goat for the T-4;* grey squirrel for the Z-4) and price (Z-4 is more expensive). I think the shapes are somewhat different as well. The T-4 is a bit more pom-pom shaped.
> Hakuhodo will offer you more in terms of shapes, which can be overwhelming. That said, it's a brand I would recommend to newbies to Japanese brushes, and then *I'd rec starting with the J Series* as it's the most affordable line Hakuhodo makes (there are a few face brushes that are over $100; the most expensive one is $115). The eye brushes in that range start in the teens and go into the $20 range.



*Thanks Shelly ~ And thank you for the Takumi review links! Very helpful!

In your post you hit on several things I was already considering. Yes! I had Sonia's Brush Template open while reviewing various brushes on the Hakuhodo and Chikuhodo (cdjapan) sites.  

Yes, I agree! Without posts here, feedback, Sonia's site and even the brief descriptions on the "Material and Use" page of visageusa.com, making initial selections could be overwhelming. While time consuming, it was worth doing some deeper research! I learned quite a bit and know I can make some pretty solid selections I will be happy with. At least I hope. 

For the time being I have ruled out the Hakuhodo S brushes. Really expensive and I am (and this is a shocker) not a fan of the red handles. 

Being more conscious of quality over quantity and not breaking my bank, I have been going back and forth between a small selection of Chikuhodo Takumi Series or Hakuhodo J Series (Goat, not Horse) brushes. But the reviews you linked helped me make up my mind!  

p.s. I am very excite!

*


----------



## lenchen (Feb 2, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> The Takumi series brushes (apart from a couple of them) and a lot of Hakuhodo's J Series eye brushes (5522, 5523, 5529, 5533, 142, 146, various others) are made from the same hair type (Saikoho goat), I believe. I don't own any of the T series eye brushes, so I can't really speak to those, but I can link you to other reviews...
> 
> CHIKUHODO – Takumi Brushes – Sweet Makeup Temptations (Sonia owns a lot of Japanese brushes. Her Brush Temple was a valuable resource for me when I started researching Hakuhodo and Chikuhodo in particular.)
> 
> ...



You'll love the Z-4 it's a great brush!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 3, 2017)

*My order already shipped! 
*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 8, 2017)

*My Chikahodo brushes arrived. * *I am already in love!*
*Super quick shipping from cdjapan! I have to say these were packaged very well to prevent damage!
**I purchased the Takumi T-4, T-6, T-7, & T-8. 
Yes, they have short handles but I like how they feel in the hand.
**They are indeed super soft, definitely the softest of all my brushes. *


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 58522
> 
> View attachment 58521
> 
> ...



That is gorgeous!! I'm on a brush ban for now (well an everything ban *sobs*) but I love the look of the T-4 and T-6. You must let us know how you enjoy them when you start to use them!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 7, 2017)

Beautiful!!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

Shars said:


> That is gorgeous!! I'm on a brush ban for now (well an everything ban *sobs*) but I love the look of the T-4 and T-6. You must let us know how you enjoy them when you start to use them!





lenchen said:


> Beautiful!!


*

I love them! Who ever was joking about makeup applying itself...I would agree  **They make applying my eye makeup a dream. They are so so soft. I think just right. Any softer I don't think they would pick up enough product.

The 2 small eye brushes are perfectly sized for my eyes and allow for precision. The T-6 is a bit big for the eye area, so I have been using it for highlighting. The T-4 places just the right amount of product on the face. The only thing I regret is not going in for more! * *All of the Takumi are now 1-3 weeks back ordered! * *I would love to have the T-1 powder & the angled cheek. 

I see myself purchasing some of the Hakuhodo J series eye brushes as they have some different sizes & shapes. All in all, I am very happy!
*


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 8, 2017)

Sweet Makeup Temptations is so helpful/informative.  I just discovered Japanese brushes recently, I actually prefer short handles.  Even the inexpensive Houkodou I bought is soooooo soft, I immediately ordered another.

I want to get the J122r, curious to compare it to my Armani angled eye brush (which is made in Japan or Italy or a combination of both lol)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Sweet Makeup Temptations is so helpful/informative.  I just discovered Japanese brushes recently, I actually prefer short handles.  Even the inexpensive Houkodou I bought is soooooo soft, I immediately ordered another.
> I want to get the J122r, curious to compare it to my Armani angled eye brush (which is made in Japan or Italy or a combination of both lol)


*
Yes yes! Japanese brushes are new to me too! I am amazed at how quickly, in comparison to this one little set I bought, I was able to pick out sub par brushes that were in my collection...scratchy, stiff, not dense enough, poor construction, etc. I removed well over 45! You know how it goes, you buy to try...and then things get tossed aside for what ever reason.

I used Sweet Makeup Temptation's Brush Temple to read descriptions and reviews. It took me quite a bit of time, but I think she is super informative. I learned a lot!

Speaking of Hakuhodo J brushes, J4004 ~ I just saw this at the top of the Brush Temple *


*I have been wanting and looking for exactly this type of highlighter brush! We were chatting about it over in the HAA thread...lol 

So now I have to save more pennies, because I do want to add a few more brushes and they ain't cheap!*


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 58522
> 
> View attachment 58521
> 
> ...



Now i'm blaming you! LOL I just received my Takumi T-5 and GSN -10 (eyeshadow brush)  really great brushes I will wait before ordering more but I know already that I want 5 GSN-10!  ... is it too much. and no it is not a question. ;P


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Now i'm blaming you! LOL I just received my Takumi T-5 and GSN -10 (eyeshadow brush)  really great brushes I will wait before ordering more but I know already that I want 5 GSN-10!  ... is it too much. and no it is not a question. ;P



*LOL! Sorry...not really  ~ I had no intention of overhauling my brush collection...but the whole Marie Kondo thing took a hold. I would rather have quality over the quantity. These brushes do feel special when I hold them and use them... Is the T-5 the Highlight brush? I love the shape of it. I currently have a Sonia Kushak in that shape and it is a pretty good brush, so I am trying to be good and keep using the one I have. 
*


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Sorry...not really  ~ I had no intention of overhauling my brush collection...but the whole Marie Kondo thing took a hold. I would rather have quality over the quantity. These brushes do feel special when I hold them and use them... Is the T-5 the Highlight brush? I love the shape of it. I currently have a Sonia Kushak in that shape and it is a pretty good brush, so I am trying to be good and keep using the one I have.
> *


Highlight, contour and bronzer too,  really multi task brush.  Just a tittle bigger than the Wayne Goss 02 brush but more stiff (which i LIKE) so it is good for precise placement but soft enough to diffuse and have a light bronzer effect. (i'm not big on bronzer so that cover all my needs)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Highlight, contour and bronzer too,  really multi task brush.  Just a tittle bigger than the Wayne Goss 02 brush but more stiff (which i LIKE) so it is good for precise placement but soft enough to diffuse and have a light bronzer effect. (i'm not big on bronzer so that cover all my needs)


*
Nice! It sounds like a must have kind of brush! *


----------



## boschicka (Mar 9, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Yes yes! Japanese brushes are new to me too! I am amazed at how quickly, in comparison to this one little set I bought, I was able to pick out sub par brushes that were in my collection...scratchy, stiff, not dense enough, poor construction, etc. I removed well over 45! You know how it goes, you buy to try...and then things get tossed aside for what ever reason.
> 
> I used Sweet Makeup Temptation's Brush Temple to read descriptions and reviews. It took me quite a bit of time, but I think she is super informative. I learned a lot!
> ...



Hey lady, if you don't want to spend the money on the Hakuhodo brush and shipping, I will gladly send you one of my Wayne Goss fan brushes if you think it will do the same thing for you.  I have the brown one from a set.  It's never been touched and just sat in the canister the set came in.  And I just ordered the new white set, so I'll have a second one...I'm assuming I won't touch. So let me know if you would like it and it's yours!  (eta: free of course!)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Hey lady, if you don't want to spend the money on the Hakuhodo brush and shipping, I will gladly send you one of my Wayne Goss fan brushes if you think it will do the same thing for you.  I have the brown one from a set.  It's never been touched and just sat in the canister the set came in.  And I just ordered the new white set, so I'll have a second one...I'm assuming I won't touch. So let me know if you would like it and it's yours!  (eta: free of course!)


*
You are too sweet! Thank you for thinking of me! I sent you a PM. x0x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 17, 2017)

*​in to chase away dust bunnies  ~ Visage had a Chikuhodo discount that ended on the 12th. Rather than go in $250 on the full WG Face set, I ordered the T-1 Powder brush that has been on my wishlist.  It just shipped. I will post when I get it 
*


----------



## lenchen (Jun 26, 2017)

I have the T-1 you'll love it!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 27, 2017)

lenchen said:


> I have the T-1 you'll love it!



* I do love it! *




* Love love love! ~ If I could, I'd just stand in front of the mirror all morning long, running this over my face! It is just that pleasurable! It is the softest brush in my collection and perfect for finishing. 

The T-1 in these images appears as it was after being gently washed it and put into a brush guard to hold shape. However, it fluffs out bigger than any of my synthetics!*


*Comparison with my favorite synthetic powder brushes. ~ 
The bristles of the synthetic, although soft, are much more firm/dense, so I see reaching for them when I am blending in powder products (blush, bronzer, etc.)
*


*My Takumi Set ~ I see possibly getting one more, the T-2 Angle to complete it. *






*My Wayne Goss Eye Set aligned with my Takumi Eye brushes. ~
I feel like I have a complete set and that they compliment each other!
They are of equal quality! Super soft and the perfect size for my eye shape and size. 
I feel my pennies have been more than well spent as I use these on the daily! 
I do gently wash them as needed and use brush guards to hold shape while drying.

**
For me, all of these brushes elevate the process and experience of applying makeup...which is how beauty should feel. *


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 1, 2017)

*I had success with my first purchase from Visage and got my brush in about 2 weeks time, as it was shipped directly from Japan. 
Visage is having a 4th of July sale thru July 9th on Chikuhodo. Here are the codes:

*Complimentary shipping  on a CHIKUHODO purchase of $45 or more
15% off  a CHIKUHODO purchase of $100 or more   ( Code:  JULY152017)
18% off  a CHIKUHODO purchase of $160 or more   ( Code:  JULY182017)
20% off  a CHIKUHODO purchase of $200 or more   ( Code:  JULY202017)
25% off  a CHIKUHODO purchase of $260 or more   ( Code:  JULY252017)

visageusa.com


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2018)

Has anyone ordered from CDJapan? I ordered some brushes from them and it seems my tracking has stalled. I’m getting nervous about what to do next - how long to wait. I think the package is at customs but I’m not sure how to tell.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 22, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Has anyone ordered from CDJapan? I ordered some brushes from them and it seems my tracking has stalled. I’m getting nervous about what to do next - how long to wait. I think the package is at customs but I’m not sure how to tell.



*I have ordered from CDJapan a couple times and have had no issues. Sometimes things get stuck in customs and/or do not get updated in the system. Both of my orders came well under the stated delivery date/window. Just keep an eye on it and be patient. If your order does not come through by the stated delivery date, I suggest you contact CDJapan and let them know to get the situation resolved.*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I have ordered from CDJapan a couple times and have had no issues. Sometimes things get stuck in customs and/or do not get updated in the system. Both of my orders came well under the stated delivery date/window. Just keep an eye on it and be patient. If your order does not come through by the stated delivery date, I suggest you contact CDJapan and let them know to get the situation resolved.*



My order was shipped out on the 13th, and it hasn’t updated since. I feel it may not have been processed by customs but I have no idea which airport it went to, the tracking just says it left Japan, nothing after. Do you remember which shipping method you used? Between weekends, the MLK holiday, snow and gov’t shutdown I’m wondering if that didn’t slow everything down.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 22, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> *My order was shipped out on the 13th*, and it hasn’t updated since. I feel it may not have been processed by customs but I have no idea which airport it went to, the tracking just says it left Japan, nothing after. Do you remember which shipping method you used? Between weekends, the MLK holiday, snow and gov’t shutdown I’m wondering if that didn’t slow everything down.



*
December or January 13th? Did they give you an estimated date for delivery? If it was December 13th and past your delivery date, you need to email them. 
*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2018)

January 13th. They didn’t say estimated delivery date. Just how long “usually” takes. I used EMS, supposed to be tracked and their “speediest” delivery.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 22, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> January 13th. They didn’t say estimated delivery date. Just how long “usually” takes. I used EMS, supposed to be tracked and their “speediest” delivery.



I've ordered from CDJapan a couple times before as well and it can take a while. I remember waiting something like 6 weeks the second time but I think that was because one of the brushes I bought literally was made to order.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> I've ordered from CDJapan a couple times before as well and it can take a while. I remember waiting something like 6 weeks the second time but I think that was because one of the brushes I bought literally was made to order.



Thanks, it’s the first time I’ve used them. I guess I’m just not sure what to expect and want to be sure nothing has gone wrong. These brushes were in stock and they shipped them right away. Maybe I’ll try to email them tomorrow if the shipping doesn’t update.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 23, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> January 13th. They didn’t say estimated delivery date. Just how long “usually” takes. I used EMS, supposed to be tracked and their “speediest” delivery.



*I know it can be nerve wracking making international orders...Thinking back to my orders, they both came within 10 days of placing the order. But I also remember, I only ordered in stock items, nothing that would be made on order/custom. Keep us posted on the timeline. Fingers crossed your order will arrive soon! *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 23, 2018)

Well, still no update on tracking for my brushes, so I have emailed CDJapan and I’m waiting for a reply. Fingers crossed my package isn’t lost somewhere.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 24, 2018)

So an update for the curious...

CDJapan replied pretty quickly about my order - it seems there has been a delay in packages getting scanned into the tracking system while at customs for a few weeks. They say it has been due to extreme cold. They gave me a few examples of orders that were not tracked for 12-15 days once they left Japan. So that’s right about the time frame for my package so hopefully it’ll show up in the tracking very soon. Especially since the weather has warmed up here, hopefully any backlog will be resolved.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

Well, my order finally arrived. It took 12 days to get released into the international mail facility. It was delivered the following morning by my post office. So, it would have been very quick except for the delay through our customs office.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2018)

At some point this year, Hakuhodo redesigned their website and added a wishlist feature. They've also added some new I/i-series brushes, which are synthetic versions of their more popular brushes.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2018)

SoniaG had a post about her brushes. She mentioned that squirrel hair is becoming too expensive to acquire and her brushes are changing. So if anyone is thinking about getting hers before they are gone I would get them soon. As for any other brand with squirrel hair the prices will probably be going up. So if anyone is on the fence about brushes...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2018)

SoniaG had a post about her brushes. She mentioned that squirrel hair is becoming too expensive to acquire and her brushes are changing. So if anyone is thinking about getting hers before they are gone I would get them soon. As for any other brand with squirrel hair the prices will probably be going up. So if anyone is on the fence about brushes...


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 13, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> SoniaG had a post about her brushes. She mentioned that squirrel hair is becoming too expensive to acquire and her brushes are changing. So if anyone is thinking about getting hers before they are gone I would get them soon. As for any other brand with squirrel hair the prices will probably be going up. So if anyone is on the fence about brushes...



Thanks for posting this! I have four or five Sonia G brushes and I really like them. I may need to get the other two I’ve had my eye on before it’s too late. 

Also, I’ve heard Surratt is coming out with new brushes. Has anyone tried his face brushes? I’m going back and forth on them for the fall Sephora sale.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes, I was a bad girl and bought some of the Surrat brushes at the last Sephora sale. They are very nice. I got the face, cheek and highlight brushes. I use the face one the most. It fits nicely in powder pans and is soft. For the cheek brush I like the Suqqu cheek brush better because it’s not as firm but the shape is similar. The highlight brush is very nice but I think the Wayne Goss air brush does just as great of a job. 
Sonia G also reviews the Surrat brushes and her reviews are spot on, I think she’s accurate in her descriptions.


----------



## peanut (Oct 13, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Thanks for posting this! I have four or five Sonia G brushes and I really like them. I may need to get the other two I’ve had my eye on before it’s too late.
> 
> Also, I’ve heard Surratt is coming out with new brushes. Has anyone tried his face brushes? I’m going back and forth on them for the fall Sephora sale.



Good to know! I wonder if these are additional brushes to his current lineup or replacement brushes. By the way, it's taken me forever to realize how wonderful his smoky eye brushes are, especially if you have a hooded lid. They fit in the crease perfectly!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2018)

peanut said:


> Good to know! I wonder if these are additional brushes to his current lineup or replacement brushes. By the way, it's taken me forever to realize how wonderful his smoky eye brushes are, especially if you have a hooded lid. They fit in the crease perfectly!



Great...now that you told me that... I have to check that one out!!


----------



## peanut (Oct 13, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Great...now that you told me that... I have to check that one out!!



I hope you love whichever one you get! There are three of them. I like the small and medium ones for the crease and the large one for blending. I've had these brushes for so long but never realized how great they are. Now I'm using them every day!


----------



## peanut (Oct 20, 2018)

Just got the new Surratt Complexion Brush and can’t wait to try it today! It came out in conjunction with his new Perfectionniste Concealer Palette. It’s a compact brush meant for targeteting smaller areas on the face. Love the arrowhead shape! It’s sold out on Beautylish but I think it will eventually be at Barney’s and Sephora.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 2, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> SoniaG had a post about her brushes. She mentioned that squirrel hair is becoming too expensive to acquire and her brushes are changing. So if anyone is thinking about getting hers before they are gone I would get them soon. As for any other brand with squirrel hair the prices will probably be going up. So if anyone is on the fence about brushes...


I saw that post! I pulled the trigger and bought my back ups, and the chikuhodo MK-1 brush. I'm also going to purchase a back up Chikuhodo Z-1 brush as well.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 3, 2018)

peanut said:


> I hope you love whichever one you get! There are three of them. I like the small and medium ones for the crease and the large one for blending. I've had these brushes for so long but never realized how great they are. Now I'm using them every day!



OMG! I love the eye brushes. They are so soft when used to blend. I don’t have anything like them. I think they are great! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 3, 2018)

peanut said:


> Just got the new Surratt Complexion Brush and can’t wait to try it today! It came out in conjunction with his new Perfectionniste Concealer Palette. It’s a compact brush meant for targeteting smaller areas on the face. Love the arrowhead shape! It’s sold out on Beautylish but I think it will eventually be at Barney’s and Sephora.




How do you like the complexion brush? How do you use it?


----------



## peanut (Nov 3, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> How do you like the complexion brush? How do you use it?


I love it!! I've used it for concealer (particularly the new Surratt concealer palette) and for cream foundation. It's small but larger than the Grande Surratt Concealer Brush. And I love the shape! It gives me more control so I can apply concealer or foundation just where I need it. I'd love another one for cream blush. I think it would work especially good for that. I keep checking Beautylish but it's been out of stock. But it appears it's in stock at Barneys now.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 3, 2018)

peanut said:


> I love it!! I've used it for concealer (particularly the new Surratt concealer palette) and for cream foundation. It's small but larger than the Grande Surratt Concealer Brush. And I love the shape! It gives me more control so I can apply concealer or foundation just where I need it. I'd love another one for cream blush. I think it would work especially good for that. I keep checking Beautylish but it's been out of stock. But it appears it's in stock at Barneys now.


Barneys has 15% off $150+ beauty right now...


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2018)

Which one of y'all naughty ladies bought the last few Surratt cheek brushes from Beautylish? Fess up! lol.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 3, 2018)

Shars said:


> Which one of y'all naughty ladies bought the last few Surratt cheek brushes from Beautylish? Fess up! lol.



Lol, it wasn’t me. I didn’t know beautylish had them. I got mine from Sephora.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Barneys has 15% off $150+ beauty right now...




Enabler!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Lol, it wasn’t me. I didn’t know beautylish had them. I got mine from Sephora.



Lol! I've racked up enough gift cards to get it when it eventually comes back in stock. How do you like the highlighter one? I've had my eye on that too.

ETA: Never mind. I just read back up and remembered you said the Wayne Goss air brush did just as good a job.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 4, 2018)

Shars said:


> Which one of y'all naughty ladies bought the last few Surratt cheek brushes from Beautylish? Fess up! lol.



Not me! I purchased the face and the cheek brush from Sephora, but I returned them, while I loved the brush head, I didn't like the handles.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2018)

lenchen said:


> Not me! I purchased the face and the cheek brush from Sephora, but I returned them, while I loved the brush head, I didn't like the handles.



Ok. What didn't you like about the handles?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 6, 2018)

lenchen said:


> Not me! I purchased the face and the cheek brush from Sephora, but I returned them, while I loved the brush head, I didn't like the handles.


I purchased the cheek brush from Sephora during the August sale and returned it.  I think I'd rather hold out and eventually purchase the Suqqu somehow.  

I also agree. I didn't like the handle of it.  It felt so...cheap? Super lightweight. I'm not saying I need all my brush handles to be like Sonia G, and I admittedly don't know everything about brushes, but even Wayne Goss or, heck, even Zoeva have more heft.

All that to say...I bought the Surratt highlight brush and medium smoky eye brush during this sale.  It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I really love Wayne Goss #2 , and I'm hoping the Surratt will be an elevated version of that one.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 8, 2018)

I felt like the handles were cheaply done for the price and the handle on my cheek brush chipped easily, so for the price point I went with the Chikuhodo Z1 and Z4 instead


----------



## Shars (Nov 8, 2018)

lenchen said:


> I felt like the handles were cheaply done for the price and the handle on my cheek brush chipped easily, so for the price point I went with the Chikuhodo Z1 and Z4 instead


Wow! Ok. Thanks for saving me that drama!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 8, 2018)

Shars said:


> Wow! Ok. Thanks for saving me that drama!


 [MENTION=57180]lenchen[/MENTION]* knows her luxury Japanese brushes! Her recommendations and reviews have been spot on for me! *


----------



## lenchen (Nov 10, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I purchased the cheek brush from Sephora during the August sale and returned it.  I think I'd rather hold out and eventually purchase the Suqqu somehow.
> 
> I also agree. I didn't like the handle of it. * It felt so...cheap? Super lightweight. I'm not saying I need all my brush handles to be like Sonia G, and I admittedly don't know everything about brushes, but even Wayne Goss or, heck, even Zoeva have more heft.*
> 
> All that to say...I bought the Surratt highlight brush and medium smoky eye brush during this sale.  It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I really love Wayne Goss #2 , and I'm hoping the Surratt will be an elevated version of that one.



I agree! they definitely skimped on the handles,  chikuhodo, Wayne Goss, and Sonia G all did a fantastic job with their handles.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 10, 2018)

lenchen said:


> I agree! they definitely skimped on the handles,  chikuhodo, Wayne Goss, and Sonia G all did a fantastic job with their handles.



Yes, the handles feel very lightweight. They don’t seem to match the great quality of the brush heads.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 21, 2018)

*Look at the announcement that landed in my box a hot second ago!
I am totally lusting her eye brushes, but the white hair ones I really want have been sold out.

*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 21, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Look at the announcement that landed in my box a hot second ago!
> I am totally lusting her eye brushes, but the white hair ones I really want have been sold out.
> 
> *
> View attachment 65348



I saw this too!  The handles look different but the brush shapes look similar to the ones she already has... I’m intrigued!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 21, 2018)

After looking carefully at the picture, the brushes look new except for maybe one of them. And the handles definitely look narrower at the end in comparison to her previous brushes. I wish we knew when they’ll be out so I can avoid going broke!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 22, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> After looking carefully at the picture, the brushes look new except for maybe one of them. And the handles definitely look narrower at the end in comparison to her previous brushes. I wish we knew when they’ll be out so I can avoid going broke!



These are a brand new set of eye brushes from Sonia g. I have the cash waiting for these. I almost went nuts at the most recent 20% sale that ended back on nov 19th, but I restrained myself!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2018)

Sonia’s new set comes out on the 29th.

Sonia G. on Instagram: “I wanted these 5 PRO eye brushes to be the best workhorses in each category: Pencil, Builder, Worker, Crease and Blender; they'll work…”


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 23, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> Sonia’s new set comes out on the 29th.
> 
> Sonia G. on Instagram: “I wanted these 5 PRO eye brushes to be the best workhorses in each category: Pencil, Builder, Worker, Crease and Blender; they'll work…”



Now we just need a price!!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 24, 2018)

lenchen said:


> These are a brand new set of eye brushes from Sonia g. I have the cash waiting for these. I almost went nuts at the most recent 20% sale that ended back on nov 19th, but I restrained myself!





JerseyGirl said:


> Now we just need a price!!



 ~ *I too did not go crazy during the VIBR / Ulta sales! Money saved for holiday shopping and a special treat (aka Sonia G eye brushes  )

Yes! It would be nice to know price ahead of the release.*


----------



## lenchen (Nov 27, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> ~ *I too did not go crazy during the VIBR / Ulta sales! Money saved for holiday shopping and a special treat (aka Sonia G eye brushes  )
> 
> 
> Yes! It would be nice to know price ahead of the release.*


*The price will be  $150.00*


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 28, 2018)

*Pssssst! If you are signed up for Beautylish texts, you may get a pre-order text Sonia G. brush release...*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Pssssst! If you are signed up for Beautylish texts, you may get a pre-order text Sonia G. brush release...*



Nope! Didn’t get it. And I signed up for it!!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 29, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Nope! Didn’t get it. And I signed up for it!!


* I sorry. I have to say at times Beautylish goes overboard with the emails and texts. This is the one time I was happy to get one.


*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2018)

I didn't receive anything from BL until 1pm today which is useless b/c that's when they launched for everyone.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> * I sorry. I have to say at times Beautylish goes overboard with the emails and texts. This is the one time I was happy to get one. *


 *I was inundated with Jeffree Star collection emails. *


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 29, 2018)

boschicka said:


> *I was inundated with Jeffree Star collection emails. *



*YUP! *eyeroll*

 But they could not get you the Sonia G pre-sale email in a timely manner?! wtf! *


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 29, 2018)

*Got a shipping notification! I spent some time on her IG reviewing each brush and I am happy I waited on her brushes. This set looks to be a good fit. I feel I have tight eyelid space, so smaller brushes are going to work very well for me. I will be sure to report back when they arrive and when I get to use them.*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 29, 2018)

I received the same email when they launched. But no text message from them. Boo. I’ve spent so much money there. They are sold out already.


----------



## TraceyMc (Nov 29, 2018)

Got there too late , the set sold out before I realised they were available  So to cheer myself up I bought the Wayne Goss eye set instead


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> I received the same email when they launched. But no text message from them. Boo. I’ve spent so much money there. They are sold out already.


So you missed out?  That stinks!  I already knew from social media they were launching at 1pm, so I was on top of it no thanks to Beautylish.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> Got there too late , the set sold out before I realised they were available  So to cheer myself up I bought the Wayne Goss eye set instead



I like the way you think.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 29, 2018)

*Oh gees! I am sorry ladies...I can say [MENTION=103137]TraceyMc[/MENTION] ~ You will really like the WG set! *


----------



## Shars (Nov 30, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I didn't receive anything from BL until 1pm today which is useless b/c that's when they launched for everyone.



Same! First time that's ever happened. I didn't want the phone spam so I didn't choose the text message option. 





fur4elise said:


> *Got a shipping notification! I spent some time on her IG reviewing each brush and I am happy I waited on her brushes. This set looks to be a good fit. I feel I have tight eyelid space, so smaller brushes are going to work very well for me. I will be sure to report back when they arrive and when I get to use them.*


I feel the same way as you. I also like that the handles are smaller/more tapered.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 30, 2018)

Well, they will come back in stock eventually. At least it’s not a limited edition set that we won’t be able to get again. 
P.S. I do like the looks of the Wayne Goss eye set too.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 30, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Well, they will come back in stock eventually. At least it’s not a limited edition set that we won’t be able to get again.
> P.S. I do like the looks of the Wayne Goss eye set too.


*I love my WG eye set. That was my first ever Beautylish order last year. The other WG brush I have is his #15  fan that I use daily for highlighting  His airbrush is still on my wishlist.*


----------



## TraceyMc (Nov 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh gees! I am sorry ladies...I can say @TraceyMc ~ You will really like the WG set! *



Yes looking forward to trying them , I thought the Sonia G had more different types of brushes as the Wayne Goss set looks like one flatter shader brush and then mostly crease brushes but it was on my wishlist since last year when I got the Air Brush ,  only WG brush , it is amazingly soft and versatile


----------



## lenchen (Dec 1, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Got a shipping notification! I spent some time on her IG reviewing each brush and I am happy I waited on her brushes. This set looks to be a good fit. I feel I have tight eyelid space, so smaller brushes are going to work very well for me. I will be sure to report back when they arrive and when I get to use them.*



same here 15 minutes before the launch at 1 pm EST I got a pre-order text from Beautylish and I was able to order! I received my shipping notification yesterday, so I can't wait for them to arrive! I'll report back with my thoughts first impressions when I get them, I plan on using them with the ND gold palette.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> *I was inundated with Jeffree Star collection emails. *



Ugh! yeah I hate those!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> So you missed out?  That stinks!  I already knew from social media they were launching at 1pm, so I was on top of it no thanks to Beautylish.


thank goodness, I'm glad you were able to get them!


----------



## TraceyMc (Dec 3, 2018)

SONIA G. - Pro Eye Set - YouTube


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 3, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> SONIA G. - Pro Eye Set - YouTube


*
 Thank you [MENTION=103137]TraceyMc[/MENTION] for posting this! Great overview of the brushes!*


----------



## lenchen (Dec 3, 2018)

I got my brushes! I will be using them for my eye look in the morning!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 3, 2018)

lenchen said:


> I got my brushes! I will be using them for my eye look in the morning!


*I received mine as well. I washed them & plan to use them tomorrow too. *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 4, 2018)

lenchen said:


> I got my brushes! I will be using them for my eye look in the morning!



Please share your thoughts and experience after you use them!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I received mine as well. I washed them & plan to use them tomorrow too. *




Let us know what you think of them... I can’t wait to hear what everyone thinks


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 5, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Let us know what you think of them... I can’t wait to hear what everyone thinks



*Coming in with first impressions of the Sonia G Pro Eye set. 



I really like and enjoy my Wayne Goss and Chikuhodo T series eye brushes. But so far these beat the band! 
**I love the sizes. I love the handles and the weight of the handles. They are all super soft. It is a beautiful set.

**When I get a chance I will take some pictures and come back with more thoughts. I am totally pleased I invested in this set! 

*


----------



## lenchen (Dec 5, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Please share your thoughts and experience after you use them!


*Pencil Pro*: really is a  smaller version of the  Pencil Two in her current line.  It’s very similar to the Suqqu S brush, only this can be used for creams and/powders, this worked great for contouring my eyes,  building my outer v, using transition colours, this worked really well for my hooded eyes, and for blending our harsh lines/edges

*Builder Pro*: this worked great packing colour and building colour on the lid especially sparkly/glittery eyeshadow formulas such as the Natasha denona crystal croma. It worked great  on the outer v. There was little fallout when I used the glittery blue shade from the Pat McGrath dark star palette, and that gold/green shade from ND gold palette.  This was very very soft, no scratchiness at all!  This brush really pulled the looks I created especially my crease and transition colours. 

*Worker Pro*:  I loved using this for my brow bone,  diffusing my  lashline, my eyes didn’t water very much, this brush is very multi functional, and it worked well with my eye size and shape. 

*Crease Pro*: A medium-sized crease brush that blends seamlessly! Again, very soft, no fall out issues when I placed colours in the crease, or using my transition colours. My new favourite blending brush, and I love my Wayne Goss #19 , and #20 , that is saying a lot! 

*Blender Pro*: A densly packed blending brush that worked great when I used it for blending, crease work, and packing colours in the crease.

Overall, I love these just as much as the ones in her main line, I’m glad I invested in these, and I have to say  Sonia G brushes are my go to, then my Wayne Goss, Chikuhodo GSN series, and my hakuhodo brushes.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 21, 2019)

In addition to purchasing new/backups of Sonia G brushes and the Chikuhodo MK-MO and MK-2 powder brushes, I placed my first order from Fude Beauty.
A. I must be stopped.
B. The tracking never updated for my Fude Beauty order, so the package arrived unannounced, but it was a positive experience and they included a Suqqu powder as a free gift.
C. I'm excited for these shorter handles.  Without my glasses on, I need to get right up on my mirror and long-handle brushes make that difficult.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2019)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65936



*Oooooooh! *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 21, 2019)

Ok when you figure out which ones are your favorites please let us know!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 21, 2019)

boschicka said:


> In addition to purchasing new/backups of Sonia G brushes and the Chikuhodo MK-MO and MK-2 powder brushes, I placed my first order from Fude Beauty.
> A. I must be stopped.
> B. The tracking never updated for my Fude Beauty order, so the package arrived unannounced, but it was a positive experience and they included a Suqqu powder as a free gift.
> C. I'm excited for these shorter handles.  Without my glasses on, I need to get right up on my mirror and long-handle brushes make that difficult.
> View attachment 65936



beautiful!


----------



## Shars (Mar 22, 2019)

boschicka said:


> In addition to purchasing new/backups of Sonia G brushes and the Chikuhodo MK-MO and MK-2 powder brushes, I placed my first order from Fude Beauty.
> A. I must be stopped.
> B. The tracking never updated for my Fude Beauty order, so the package arrived unannounced, but it was a positive experience and they included a Suqqu powder as a free gift.
> C. I'm excited for these shorter handles.  Without my glasses on, I need to get right up on my mirror and long-handle brushes make that difficult.
> View attachment 65936



Good to hear about your Fude Beauty experience. I've been checking out some brushes on their website for a while. I also need to be stopped *sigh*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ok when you figure out which ones are your favorites please let us know!



*^^^^This! I am grooving on those Chikuhodo Puff Brushes...*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes! I didn’t know they existed!! This is so dangerous!!


----------



## boschicka (May 9, 2019)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65936


I love all of the brushes except for the Chikuhodo puff brushes. They are scratchy.


----------



## fur4elise (May 9, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I love all of the brushes except for the Chikuhodo puff brushes. They are scratchy.



*Bummer on the puff brushes! Thank you for the feedback! Skip for me.

I went ahead and purchased the Sonia G. Face Two when it came back into stock, and I am so happy I did. I love it! *


----------



## Shars (May 9, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I love all of the brushes except for the Chikuhodo puff brushes. They are scratchy.



Wow. Would not have thought they would be scratchy. Thanks for that.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2019)

New Chikuhodo brushes with silver fox hair...









						Visage, a retailer of CHIKUHODO products outside of Japan
					

Discover the latest high-end makeup brush collections by Japanese cosmetic brand CHIKUHODO. Handmade from high-quality materials and gentle even on dry and sensitive skin.




					www.visageusa.com


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 7, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> New Chikuhodo brushes with silver fox hair...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how they compare to squirrel and goat hair...


----------



## lenchen (Oct 11, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I wonder how they compare to squirrel and goat hair...


I was wondering the same!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 11, 2019)

From what they say on Visage, silver fox is supposed to be as soft as squirrel with the resiliency of goat. So the best of both, I suppose.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything about a Visage USA Black Friday sale?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2020)

They're having one! 25% purchases of $250 or more until the 29th (PST) with code BLACK25X.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> They're having one! 25% purchases of $250 or more until the 29th (PST) with code BLACK25X.


Thank you! Ordered 10 brushes.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Thank you! Ordered 10 brushes.


They cancelled one of the Chikuhodo sets I ordered. Issued the refund promptly, but I still don't enjoy companies that don't have accurate inventory.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 1, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Thank you! Ordered 10 brushes.


My brushes from Visage and CDJapan all arrived today. That is absurdly fast international shipping. I purchased both of the Chikuhodo holiday sets, a number of the silver fox brushes, and a few Kazan brushes.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 2, 2020)

oh I want to see those holiday sets!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh I just looked them up! They are stunning! (and they are sold out!) Very nice, enjoy them!!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 3, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Oh I just looked them up! They are stunning! (and they are sold out!) Very nice, enjoy them!!


Thank you! I believe FudeBeauty still has them in stock.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 3, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Thank you! I believe FudeBeauty still has them in stock.


OH!!!  Off to look...(thanks)


----------



## boschicka (Dec 4, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> OH!!!  Off to look...(thanks)


And they are at Beautylish now as well


----------



## AmberP (Dec 5, 2020)

This forum knows how to surprise, tassels for 500 dollars. I even looked at some products, not all the same order it cheaper, in bulk, or looking for in stores in our city. I must admit, it surprises me that our prices are so inflated.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 5, 2020)

boschicka said:


> And they are at Beautylish now as well


On their way to me.... I haven't bought brushes in ages... and now Sonia G is releasing another set


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2020)

AmberP said:


> This forum knows how to surprise, tassels for 500 dollars. I even looked at some products, not all the same order it cheaper, in bulk, or looking for in stores in our city. I must admit, it surprises me that our prices are so inflated.


Tassels? What?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> On their way to me.... I haven't bought brushes in ages... and now Sonia G is releasing another set


I'm surprised the SG set is only $125.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 5, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I'm surprised the SG set is only $125.


Me too. It's very cute, might be handy for travel, if we are ever allowed to go anywhere again...


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 5, 2020)

AmberP said:


> This forum knows how to surprise, tassels for 500 dollars. I even looked at some products, not all the same order it cheaper, in bulk, or looking for in stores in our city. I must admit, it surprises me that our prices are so inflated.


This thread is about makeup brushes. What do you mean by "tassels"?


----------



## AmberP (Dec 7, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> This thread is about makeup brushes. What do you mean by "tassels"?


Oh, I am sorry, it was written by mistake.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 7, 2020)

boschicka said:


> My brushes from Visage and CDJapan all arrived today. That is absurdly fast international shipping. I purchased both of the Chikuhodo holiday sets, a number of the silver fox brushes, and a few Kazan brushes.


How do you like the silver fox and Kazan brushes?  Which ones did you get?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 7, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> How do you like the silver fox and Kazan brushes?  Which ones did you get?


I haven't gone anywhere so I haven't used them yet. I purchased face and eye fox brushes based on a number of reviews that said they are soft but still very functional. I purchased the Kazan eye brushes b/c I believe the face brushes would be too soft for my purposes. I might eventually purchase 1 Kazan face brush, just to see how ridiculously soft it is and maybe to use it to clean up fallout or something.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh, you have some testing to do!  I'm going to take the plunge eventually, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 8, 2020)

New fox hair Chikuhodo brush, $350. Already sold out at Visage.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 9, 2020)

boschicka said:


> New fox hair Chikuhodo brush, $350. Already sold out at Visage.
> View attachment 68516


I missed it! I messaged Visage and asked if this will come back in stock no word yet.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 9, 2020)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 68514


very, very, nice haul!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 9, 2020)

boschicka said:


> New fox hair Chikuhodo brush, $350. Already sold out at Visage.
> View attachment 68516


That’s a stunning brush. For that price it better make me look stunning using some sort of magic.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 17, 2020)

I was able to get my hands on this brush. I will share my thoughts once I receive it


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 27, 2021)

Looks very great.


----------

